# DTDT M.C.C



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

The Club Builds/Post.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

FOR SALE/TRADE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ummmmm it looks to me that your the only one posting bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 10:24 AM~11539639
> *ummmmm it looks to me that your the only one posting bro
> *




tryin to get the thread set up for the rest of the Club...Im the Pres.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

why didnt you ask if anyone wanted to be in your club then after you got a few do a thread


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 10:36 AM~11539694
> *why didnt you ask if anyone wanted to be in your club then after you got a few do a thread
> *




the club currently has 3 members.. Me, VintageTin, and His Brother, who is not currently a member yet.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok but right now it looks kinda funny that your the only one posting


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11539718
> *ok but right now it looks kinda funny that your the only one posting
> *




ok? Im the only one with pictures dude...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

trying to help a buddy out..he has a couple new re-issue kits scheduled to be available in November 2008


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

they coming out from model king?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres another


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 09:57 AM~11539799
> *heres another
> 
> 
> ...


now you have my attention


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 7 2008, 11:53 AM~11539778
> *they coming out from model king?
> *


I belive this is a second company that bought the rights to the AMT/MPC toolings ! 

Model King I belive went just after the racing tools, and the new company was going to do the other ?

Their is alot of talk over at SPOTLIGHTHOBBIES.com the last few months since the sale of AMT/Ertl.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 7 2008, 11:36 AM~11539694
> *why didnt you ask if anyone wanted to be in your club then after you got a few do a thread
> *


Kevin ! This is just my 2cents here and i know i piss people when i speack my mind but , If custom is the prez. of DTDT M.C.C. I belive he has the right to start his own topic ! Weather or not his members take part at least he has spot to show off for his club , and maybe a solo builder will look here and find that this is the spot that well best for him or her to grow in the hobby and become a member ! 

But if its a real club ** EST 1987 ** and not someone that woke up sunday moring saying " I am going to start a club and club topic today !"
Then i think we should honor this post and let Custom DO THE DAMN THING and share more of what the club is about ! Even with just 3 members it could be a strong club to contend with ! Bigger #'s doesnt always mean Better club ! 

Their are atleast 2 great clubs on LIL that are less then 5 members strong but yet they are very well known and build top notch models !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2008, 12:19 PM~11540225
> *Kevin !  This is  just  my  2cents  here  and  i know  i  piss  people  when  i  speack  my  mind  but  ,  If  custom  is the  prez. of DTDT M.C.C.  I belive  he  has the  right  to  start  his  own  topic  !  Weather  or  not  his  members  take  part  at  least  he  has  spot  to  show  off  for  his  club , and  maybe  a  solo builder    will  look  here  and  find  that  this  is  the  spot  that  well  best  for  him  or  her  to  grow  in the  hobby  and  become  a  member  !
> 
> But  if  its  a  real  club  **  EST 1987 **  and  not  someone  that  woke  up  sunday  moring  saying  " I am  going  to  start  a  club  and  club  topic  today !"
> ...





thanks bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2008, 02:19 PM~11540225
> *Kevin !  This is  just  my  2cents  here  and  i know  i  piss  people  when  i  speack  my  mind  but  ,  If  custom  is the  prez. of DTDT M.C.C.  I belive  he  has the  right  to  start  his  own  topic  !  Weather  or  not  his  members  take  part  at  least  he  has  spot  to  show  off  for  his  club , and  maybe  a  solo builder    will  look  here  and  find  that  this  is  the  spot  that  well  best  for  him  or  her  to  grow  in the  hobby  and  become  a  member  !
> 
> But  if  its  a  real  club  **  EST 1987 **  and  not  someone  that  woke  up  sunday  moring  saying  " I am  going  to  start  a  club  and  club  topic  today !"
> ...


I'm just curious to know his age? What year he was born in.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 7 2008, 12:34 PM~11540319
> *I'm just curious to know his age?  What year he was born in.
> *




me or undead whiteboy? im 21 born in 87.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 10:45 AM~11539743
> *trying to help a buddy out..he has a couple new re-issue kits scheduled to be available in November 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 reproduction pfffff, OG sealed!!








:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 7 2008, 03:07 PM~11540486
> *me or undead whiteboy?  im 21 born in 87.
> *


So you have been building since the tender age of newborn? Lol Just fuckin with ya!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 7 2008, 01:40 PM~11540654
> *So you have been building since the tender age of newborn? Lol  Just fuckin with ya!
> *



nope. since i was 7 or 8. when me and my buddy decided on the club name, we werent specifying the Club or Building skills started "since 87" we were just stating that we have been DOIN THA DAMN THING since we were born...so i guess a more clear statement would have been


DTDT since 1987, M.C.C. EST 2008. somethin like that.
sorry for the confusion.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck with your own club.... if your friend is mr model king hopefully he should have kits easily available


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:39 PM~11540955
> *so u can't play well with others and decided to make your own club.... if your friend is mr model king as in the shop he should have the 59 el camino kits easily available
> *




i can play fine with everybody, just not somebody who continues to be a thorn in my side. get outta here.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:39 PM~11540955
> *so u can't play well with others and decided to make your own club.... if your friend is mr model king as in the shop he should have the 59 el camino kits easily available
> *




for the fucking win.....i never said he didnt. go play with some coconuts.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:49 PM~11541009
> *:0  :angry:  u know what fukker.... fuck you  we talked this shit out in pms.... u never responded to my pm.... and then u wanna start shit up all over again in the truckin topic.... fuck off...
> *




then why are you bringing it back up? i just asked to lay off the dude for his blurry pics... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


that time of the month ALREADY for rollin??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uh oh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:53 PM~11541031
> *homie knew what i was talkin about.... u just had to get in there....
> *



dont let that get ya down...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

feel free to talk some more shit, just send it in a PM so i can ignore it...thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't step on my feet and i won't step on yours


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:51 PM~11541021
> *then that makes you a fool and an idiot tellin someone to go chop a 59 vert for a el camino... either that or you are just plain STUPID.
> 
> don't be mad at me for making you feel dumb over in the wanted ads.... blame your mom.. she should have swallowed that night....
> *





:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

--


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Can't we all just get along? :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2008, 03:36 PM~11541242
> *hmmm..... maybe 5 times a day...
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Within the next 1-2 days, we'll get some pics up of Current builds/builders/future builds, stay tuned!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...shit, i thought what you posted was IT...LOL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 7 2008, 05:19 PM~11541845
> *lol...shit, i thought what you posted was IT...LOL
> *



was what sonoma?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your builds


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11541862
> *your builds
> *



i havnt taken any new pictures of MY personal builds, right now i got 3 on the table, another 58 pala, a 61 vert, and my 55 cameo for the build off....

VintageTin is working on his Malibu, hes got a 57 Cameo stepside for the build off (if he still wants to enter), hes got a 55 cameo he has on the back burner.

His bro, a new member to the Forum, is workin on a Re issue 59 Ford Fairline wit retractible top...


like i said..more pics coming...im at work right now..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is the only recent pic i have , and its from the celly


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2008, 11:19 AM~11540225
> *Kevin !   This is  just  my  2cents  here   and  i know  i  piss  people  when  i  speack  my  mind   but  ,  If  custom  is the  prez. of DTDT M.C.C.  I belive  he  has the  right   to  start  his  own  topic  !  Weather  or  not   his  members  take  part  at  least   he   has  spot  to   show  off  for  his   club , and  maybe  a   solo builder    will   look  here   and   find  that  this  is  the  spot  that   well  best  for  him  or  her  to  grow  in the  hobby  and  become  a  member  !
> 
> But  if  its  a  real   club  **  EST 1987 **  and  not   someone  that  woke  up  sunday  moring  saying  " I am  going  to  start  a  club  and  club  topic  today !"
> ...



true 
but i thought it was kind of wierd thats all  





yo customcoupe68 it is just plain dumb to burn R.O
he is a cool guy and took time out of his day to teach me things when i first got on here as well as he talks to the good side of me when im pissed off at someone on here(that keeps me from fucking up and gitting banned)
he was telling me where i fucked up on taking pics thats all nothing more nothing less so calm down on pissing him off after all you might need his help later on down the road
 
as for recruting him thats going to be impossable
reason is hes with M.C.B.A the model club that most want to join but little get asked to join 
so don't even trip on gitting him because i don't think he will join
just let this shit go  




R.O stop sweating this guy
hes going to get under your skin and then stupid shit will happen
that will cause on or both of you to get banned
just let the shit go bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

aight all BS set aside..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some more art work For our Club that i have Drawn up....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

whats up FOrum Family...last night DTDT got together, discussed tips, and tricks, chilled and built. Here are a couple Update Pics from The Club and builds.


we have two locations..
















































Customcoupe68








AL DUB








AL DUB and Customcoupe68








Vintage Tin and CustomCoupe68


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

here are some update pics on previous Builds, Current Builds..

Al DUB:

















Vintage Tin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

customcoupe68


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice work room & seeing yall get 2 gether building! makes me wanna go burn!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2008, 11:21 AM~11557921
> *nice work room & seeing yall get 2 gether building! makes me wanna go burn!
> *




lol, allreaddy!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Custom's i like the Tiki Logo best at of what you have shown us ! I say go with that ! It fits all area's of modeling from lowrider, to lefted suv's ! And would make a killer Tat !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2008, 02:16 PM~11559320
> *Custom's  i  like  the  Tiki  Logo  best  at  of  what  you  have  shown  us  !  I  say  go  with that  ! It  fits  all  area's  of  modeling  from  lowrider, to  lefted suv's  !  And would  make  a  killer  Tat !
> *



thanks dog!! i have a couple other ideas im thinking of as well, but the TIKI i my personal favorite too.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

that is cool lookin TIKI you trying to get more members in your town 
try the hobby shops and model contest put out the word
we have a club here in wichita kansas called off-the-scale


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

DTDT doin it big!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Sep 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11562004
> *that is cool lookin TIKI you trying to get more members in your town
> try the hobby shops and model contest put out the word
> we have a club here in wichita kansas called off-the-scale
> *



thanks homie, yeah this is a local Builders Club. Check out our Pics on the previous page for some builds... Im gonna have to check yall out..do yall have a thread? nice 76 in ya avatar


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

quick update on the 55 Cameo...i stripped the Blue, and went with Candy Grape.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks Much Better! :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 11 2008, 01:21 PM~11577039
> *Looks Much Better!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks boss!! we had some really bad humidity here in Arkansas the past week...whenver i laid that blue down, it had finished raining about 6 hours earlyier, and i wasnt even thinkin about it when i laid it down, so yeah i HAD to strip that blue. im more satisfied with the pink/grape anyways!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sup FORUM FAMILY....ITS FRIDAY MORNING 1231 AM...WERE GOIN LIVE IN THE LAB....TOOK A COUPLE PICS TONIGHT..










CUSTOM AND AL DUB









AL DUB'S 59 FORD FAIRLANE 500 SKYLINER WITH RETRACTABLE TOP INTERIOR


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 12 2008, 12:35 AM~11583012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see a 58 belvedere :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i see a 57 stepside on the bench too now :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like theres 2 55/57s on the bench


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 11 2008, 11:44 PM~11583072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup! more like 4 55's and one 57!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 10:35 PM~11583012
> *sup FORUM FAMILY....ITS FRIDAY MORNING 1231 AM...WERE GOIN LIVE IN THE LAB....TOOK A COUPLE PICS TONIGHT..
> 
> CUSTOM AND AL DUB
> ...


Always cool to see pics like these!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man that truck looks realy good guys. keep it coming .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 12 2008, 11:02 AM~11585299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie!! its friday so u know were gonna put it down tonight. so stay tuned for more pics, im gonna work on the engine and frame/interior tonight on my 55... were gonna build some more tables tonight as well that way were not all on the same workspace/table.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it up guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i try to meet up with my homies here in hawaii too.... they are always welcome to come over to my pad


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 02:50 PM~11587057
> *keep it up guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i try to meet up with my homies here in hawaii too.... they are always welcome to come over to my pad
> *



thanks bro, im fixin to post a couple pics of the tables we built tonight


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

we built 2 out of 3...ran out of wood! but let us know what ya think! DTDT doin tha damn thing for 2008!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think u need a set of these....










pm me for details


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 08:39 PM~11589618
> *i think u need a set of these....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 12 2008, 09:39 PM~11589615
> *we built 2 out of 3...ran out of wood!  but let us know what ya think!   DTDT doin tha damn thing for 2008!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, wish i had room for tables like that, to build on and for my chop shop and my gas station im gettin lol

i keep seein that belvedere, whats up with the blue roof and the big white spot on the trunk lid? oh ya, and those rims that RO has would look real good on it :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 08:55 PM~11589755
> *looks good, wish i had room for tables like that, to build on and for my chop shop and my gas station im gettin lol
> 
> i keep seein that belvedere, whats up with the blue roof and the big white spot on the trunk lid? oh ya, and those rims that RO has would look real good on it :biggrin:
> *



yeah were fortunate for the available room! the Belvedere is AL DUB's the car is two tone blue, and i had laid a custom pinstripe on the trunk, but AL is going to switch it up and possibly re-do the model. yeah im waitin on the info on those blades


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i had to break in the new space with a lil freehand graffiti


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

we have now 14 members got a new one last nite at the meeting
your truck looks killer like the paint


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 PM~11590087
> *we have now 14 members got a new one last nite at the meeting
> your truck looks killer like the paint
> *



hahah awesome dude!! take some pics!!!! thanks for the compliment!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the furnuture in my hobby room is 100% roadside :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah...mine was hand-me-down..its supposed to be a drafting table...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks to the homie Rollin, these wheels are gonna help me finish my project!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

glad u found them


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice!! Thoes look sweet on there


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Picked up another model today 2 replace the chevelle i already had... Long story short i fukd it up so i bought this cause Im Hoping to Use my detail kit for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 13 2008, 03:06 PM~11595029
> *Picked up another model today 2 replace the chevelle i already had... Long story short i fukd it up so i bought this cause Im Hoping to Use my detail kit for it
> 
> 
> ...


what detail kit did you have?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 13 2008, 01:01 PM~11594500
> *thanks to the homie Rollin, these wheels are gonna help me finish my project!
> 
> 
> ...


*WACO* be posting some up soon too.... talked to him this afternoon.... he found a set too.... happy as a muthafukker...


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 07:24 PM~11595113
> *what detail kit did you have?
> *


Not sure of the brand, but its made for the revell 65 chevelle ss kit.. I havent had a chance to look at it since ive had the wagon but ill check it out soon


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright we got our 3rd table built tonight!!! we all added a light, just have to get VintageTin's Mounted....now there aint no holdin us back!!!



:nicoderm: 

CUSTOMCOUPE68








ALDUB








VINTAGETIN


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good luck


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11595780
> *good luck
> *



THANKS MCLOVEN :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Room Looks Good Fellas


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Customcoupe and aldub have been workin hard on the tables and finally got em all done! we have a few more things were gonna do before the room is complete So stay TUned  Ill have customcoupe post more pics tonight of the finished room!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 13 2008, 07:23 PM~11595751
> *alright we got our 3rd table built tonight!!! we all added a light, just have to get VintageTin's Mounted....now there aint no holdin us back!!!
> :nicoderm:
> 
> ...



Lookin Good Fellas! :0 

Now lets see them model's come out from ALDUB & VINTAGETIN!

Good Luck with club guys!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 14 2008, 01:49 PM~11599498
> *Lookin Good Fellas!  :0
> 
> Now lets see them model's come out from ALDUB & VINTAGETIN!
> ...



*al dub *is workin on the 59 ford:








**AL DUB IN ACTION, LOL***









***ME(CUSTOMCOUPE) IN ACTION LOL***









*vintage tin* is workin on his 57 cameo and his Chevelle, plenty of pics!









more pics of vintage's builds on his own thread!! thanks for lookin and the support homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 9 2008, 07:10 AM~11557850
> *whats up FOrum Family...last night DTDT got together, discussed tips, and tricks, chilled and built. Here are a couple Update Pics from The Club and builds.
> we have two locations..
> 
> ...



recycled pics :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

duhh!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: 








j/p


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 10:22 AM~11599678
> *duhh!!!      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/p
> *



:twak: :twak: get some updates...... :uh:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

wow custom window covers (sheets) lol 
great lookin room guys
the meeting was well did alot of talk about 
clubs update for next yr


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11601152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are actually just blankets on the wall...this room used to be our Band Room were we would record music! we have a couple studios so we turned this one into a model room!

what kind of club updates? do yall have a treasurer and everything?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here are a couple updates from tonights *DTDT MEETING[/B], AL DUB cracked the seal on his 55 Cameo and sprayed it Lime Green flake, he also got the motor built!



































Vintage Tin Sprayed the paint on the 57 Stepside, Olive Drab green, and also got the motor built for it. He Finished the paint on his Dark Red 55 Cameo, His Light was also installed on the table!! He thought it would be a good idea to add another shelf above the light, so we did that on all tables!









































i worked on my motor for the 55 cameo and laid my final coat of paint down before i BMF and clear..



















































well get a couple more pics up in a lil bit...let us know whats up!!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

love the green on AL DUBS chebby


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 14 2008, 06:13 PM~11603026
> *love the green on AL DUBS chebby
> *



x-2....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey can we see more pics of your 1:1 68 impala? motor pics, interior, etc.... maybe even a pic of you rolling it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11603230
> *hey can we see more pics of your 1:1 68 impala? motor pics, interior, etc.... maybe even a pic of you rolling it
> *



lol yeah, its on my signature silly


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 09:45 PM~11602725
> *ok! sure thing!
> those are actually just blankets on the wall...this room used to be our Band Room were we would record music! we have a couple studios so we turned this one into a model room!
> 
> ...


looks more like your moms sewing room. did you sit in the victorian era chair to record music? lol


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 15 2008, 01:44 AM~11604382
> *looks more like your moms sewing room. did you sit in the victorian era chair to record music? lol
> *


Haha yea thats just an old chair we had around. The room is in aldubs house.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 15 2008, 01:44 AM~11604382
> *looks more like your moms sewing room. did you sit in the victorian era chair to record music? lol
> *




LOL hell ya dude...thats where we got most of our inspiration!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess you can call the DTDT LAB a Sewing room... BC WE SEWIN THA DAMN GAME UP FOO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn you guys have alot of 57 stepsides and 55 cameos
im so going to get another 10 of those kits
maybe a 57 cameo as well :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 10:29 AM~11605832
> *damn you guys have alot of 57 stepsides and 55 cameos
> im so going to get another 10 of those kits
> maybe a 57 cameo as well :0
> *




hell ya bro.... Vintage tin is more of a Truck guy so he loves em. Im more of a Car guy but i love old trucks to, and my favorite trucks are the 57 cameo fleetsides. thats one that i know im gonna get off ebaythis weekend when i get paid...and Al DUB hes a Motorcycle man. But he enjoys cars and trucks also...

i think we have 4 55 Cameos and 1 57 Stepside. we ordered a couple more kits the other night. We Orderd 2 Revell Choppers last week and those should be at home when i get there! Ive never b uilt a Motorcycle before so im excited...Plus thats more along the lines of AlDUBS interest! Were goin live in the lab again tonight, so stay tuned for pics/updates!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

whats up with the engine
you doing a lowrod?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 12:45 PM~11607413
> *
> *



herm homie
some more detail and boom its set


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 10:29 AM~11605832
> *damn you guys have alot of 57 stepsides and 55 cameos
> im so going to get another 10 of those kits
> maybe a 57 cameo as well :0
> *



Gotta have dem tucks!! just ordered 2 more off ebay yesterday. a 64 chevy and a 50 chevy!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 06:38 AM~11605888
> *hell ya bro.... Vintage tin is more of a Truck guy so he loves em.  Im more of a Car guy but i love old trucks to, and my favorite trucks are the 57 cameo fleetsides.  thats one that i know im gonna get off ebaythis weekend when i get paid...and Al DUB hes a Motorcycle man. But he enjoys cars and trucks also...
> 
> i think we have 4 55 Cameos and 1 57 Stepside.  we ordered a couple more kits the other night. We Orderd 2 Revell Choppers last week and those should be at home when i get there! Ive never b uilt a Motorcycle before so im excited...Plus thats more along the lines of AlDUBS interest!  Were goin live in the lab again tonight, so stay tuned for pics/updates!
> *


damn.... almost as many 55-57 trucks as i got alone :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 09:39 PM~11612508
> *damn.... almost as many 55-57 trucks as i got alone :0
> 
> 
> ...


a 57 cameo :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 01:55 PM~11609561
> *Gotta have dem tucks!! just ordered 2 more off ebay yesterday. a 64 chevy and a 50 chevy!!
> *


both very good kits.....

but for the 50make sure you get the one thats green on the box or the cocacola version if u want bumpers


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 10:41 PM~11612524
> *a 57 cameo :tears:
> *


Heres one for ten bucks homie!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-Chevy-Cameo-picku...Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:45 PM~11612573
> *both very good kits.....
> 
> but for the 50make sure you get the one thats green on the box or the cocacola version if u want bumpers
> *


The green one is the one i got! I wasent a fan of the streetmachine. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 09:56 PM~11612666
> *Heres one for ten bucks homie!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-Chevy-Cameo-picku...Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> ...


want it but dont go through the bay
prices for shipping are retarded
and they blame it on the gas
BULL SHIT lies i know the price range for shipping
thanks anyways bro


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 10:39 PM~11612508
> *damn.... almost as many 55-57 trucks as i got alone :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN! Thats awesome.


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11612703
> *want it but dont go through the bay
> prices for shipping are retarded
> and they blame it on the gas
> ...


Yea true. but thats pretty much my only option. theres not many model shops or stores that sell models here in arkansas  And the ones that do have a shitty selection. so to find what i want i go to ebay. Got any sites that sell models?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

the 57 cameo fleetside is my personal fav :thumbsup: 

just somthin about that chrome along the fender on the bed


:worship:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11612752
> *Yea true. but thats pretty much my only option. theres not many model shops or stores that sell models here in arkansas   And the ones that do have a shitty selection. so to find what i want i go to ebay. Got any sites that sell models?
> *


and thats why we have the modelers section


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

:420:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 10:09 PM~11612809
> *:420:
> *


oh no you didn't just get evil on me 
homeboy you fuckin with the wrong foo




















J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you thought


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 15 2008, 11:12 PM~11612840
> *oh no you didn't just get evil on me
> homeboy you fuckin with the wrong foo
> J/K  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Lol! Na not evil homie... BAKED!! uffin: :0 :420:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 15 2008, 11:57 PM~11612684
> *The green one is the one i got! I wasent a fan of the streetmachine. :biggrin:
> *


i had the street machine one. then it got stripped and parts when here n there on different trucks lol. top half of the cab went onto a 55/57 cab and the box went onto a box s10


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 07:23 PM~11612950
> *i had the street machine one. then it got stripped and parts when here n there on different trucks lol. top half of the cab went onto a 55/57 cab and the box went onto a box s10
> *


send me the motor :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 11:23 PM~11612950
> *i had the street machine one. then it got stripped and parts when here n there on different trucks lol. top half of the cab went onto a 55/57 cab and the box went onto a box s10
> *


At least it got put to good use! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 12:24 AM~11612966
> *send me the motor  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ight ill throw it in the box. its missin the carb/air cleaner, coil, and dizzy, but im sure you can find somethin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 07:28 PM~11613001
> *ight ill throw it in the box. its missin the carb/air cleaner, coil, and dizzy, but im sure you can find somethin
> *


man.... it still got the intake and exhaust manifolds and valve cover?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yes indeed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 06:44 PM~11603272
> *lol yeah, its on my signature silly
> *


looked thru the page and i don't see you anywhere.... lets see some shit nobody can question...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 09:00 PM~11622243
> *looked thru the page and i don't see you anywhere.... lets see some shit nobody can question...
> *



:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 11:00 PM~11622243
> *looked thru the page and i don't see you anywhere.... lets see some shit nobody can question...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 11:00 PM~11622243
> *looked thru the page and i don't see you anywhere.... lets see some shit nobody can question...
> *



ok.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this good enough for ya?
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...4a&id=608174243


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 12:39 PM~11626645
> *this good enough for ya?
> http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...4a&id=608174243
> *



lost your barbers # since the pic lol j.k


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 01:47 PM~11626725
> *lost your barbers # since the pic lol j.k
> *



LOL



yeah i had to shave off tha MOP


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 11:00 PM~11622243
> *looked thru the page and i don't see you anywhere.... lets see some shit nobody can question...
> *



http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...4a&id=608174243


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 11:49 AM~11626746
> *LOL
> yeah i had to shave off tha MOP
> *



Justin Timberlake Look? J/K... Nice Ride Bro!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11626902
> *Justin Timberlake Look?  J/K... Nice Ride Bro!
> *




lol... i honestly get that BS alllltha time... thanks TIME its a work in progress. im wanting to put either some gold 24" spokes, or maybe some low low spokes with a blue Lip.. gettin tired of the blades... wanna change it up some


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...22&id=608174243


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

AIGHT THREAD FAM ....DTDT is gonna be in the lab tonight... We're all making pretty good progress on all projects, personal and Build Off. We got 2 of the Revell Bikes ill take some pics later on after i get some batteries, I Extended the forks and made custom Ape Hangers...AL DUB got most of his Frame finished on the 55 cameo, VINTAGE TIN has finished both motors for his 55 and 57 cameos. and I am working on the frame to my 55 cameo. Motor is mounted, rear axle mounted. SHould be a fun night...Stay tuned for update pics!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 03:15 PM~11626970
> *lol... i honestly get that BS alllltha time...  thanks TIME  its a work in progress. im wanting to put either some gold 24" spokes, or maybe some low low spokes with a blue Lip..  gettin tired of the blades... wanna change it up some
> *


go with 14s,chrome spokes,nipples, n KO with blue lip n hub


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 12:15 PM~11626970
> *lol... i honestly get that BS alllltha time...  thanks TIME  its a work in progress. im wanting to put either some gold 24" spokes, or maybe some low low spokes with a blue Lip..  gettin tired of the blades... wanna change it up some
> *


Can't go wrong with classic 13" spokes...  
You should have two sets. One for the bling bling and another for low low look. my .02


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Spike beat me to it...lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 01:15 PM~11626970
> *lol... i honestly get that BS alllltha time...  thanks TIME  its a work in progress. im wanting to put either some gold 24" spokes, or maybe some low low spokes with a blue Lip..  gettin tired of the blades... wanna change it up some
> *


4get the 24's and the blades. str8 13's with blue spokes or dishes :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 12:17 PM~11626993
> *http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...22&id=608174243
> *



I got the same Impala design in my ride.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11627239
> *I got the same Impala design in my ride.
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight man...what kindu got? likes like a 64? more pics?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 02:41 PM~11627193
> *4get the 24's and the blades. str8  13's with blue spokes or dishes :biggrin:
> *



thats kinda what i been thinkin...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 12:58 PM~11627313
> *thats tight man...what kindu got? likes like a 64? more pics?
> *


SEX TRE...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 17 2008, 03:11 PM~11627394
> *SEX TRE...
> 
> 
> ...




hell yeah bro. lookin good. is that gold leaf on the trunk?


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

yes i hold both i do the money and paperwork but iam palnning 
on talking with a few car clubs to see if they will host a model contest at 
a show for 2009 hoping to do 2 or 3 contest


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 17 2008, 01:12 PM~11627409
> *hell yeah bro. lookin good. is that gold leaf on the trunk?
> *


Gold Leafing...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:38 AM~11627174
> *Can't go wrong with classic 13" spokes...
> You should have two sets.  One for the bling bling and another for low low look.  my  .02
> *


x-2..... there's homies in the forum that sells wheels made to order in any color configuration u want.... go check them out man....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11631705
> *x-2..... there's homies in the forum that sells wheels made to order in any color configuration u want.... go check them out man....
> *




nice...any leads?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207981


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

look around :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11631843
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207981
> *


 x2! ive bought a couple sets of rims from homeboyz and he is real good...

also time machine the tre looks nice!! :0 wasnt it a beige color b4?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 18 2008, 11:18 AM~11635833
> *x2! ive bought a couple sets of rims from homeboyz and he is real good...
> 
> also time machine the tre looks nice!!  :0  wasnt it a beige color b4?
> *


Nope... car was blue...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah may check out lowrider general..theres some shit in there. living it up CC out of Atlanta, some dude put up a nice 'draulic system up for less than $2000...some good deals, if ya look for em.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 18 2008, 09:18 AM~11635833
> *x2! ive bought a couple sets of rims from homeboyz and he is real good...
> 
> also time machine the tre looks nice!!  :0  wasnt it a beige color b4?
> *


one of the members in his club here has a beige 62 vert here.... it was featured in LRM with his blue 64 rag


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 18 2008, 08:25 PM~11640209
> *one of the members in his club here has a beige 62 vert here.... it was featured in LRM with his blue 64 rag
> *



YEA I REMEMER THE FEATURE. I WAS CONFUSED ON THE CARS EITHER WAY NICE CARS!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a couple updates from this week...

*AL DUB* got the frame finished on his 55 Cameo, he also started working on the motor for the Revell Chopper:



































*VINTAGE TIN* got his Prized 64 Chevy from ebay...(the truck hes been wanting FOREVER) haha :biggrin: 











*CUSTOMCOUPE68* has started finishing up the 55 Cameo for the build off...I had a couple flaws on this build..this is the first truck ive built in about 8 years..i kinda forgot how tricky they are...but its just for fun! I also started workin on My Revell Chopper...i started by cutting the forks and extending them, and also made some custom Ape Hanger Bars for it..its gonna look sick!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got some new wheels today and started working on the 58 impala..


















*55cameo chop top, with metal speks!*









*Also picked up a 64 impala...tryin to get my impala collection goin*









*AL DUB workin on some pinstriping*










VINTAGE TIN
picked up a 60 impala kit.

















a couple bikes me and Al DUb are workin on..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Rollin, thanks for the heads up on the Metal SPecks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its good shit..... better than testors and krylon any day..... try their metalcast too


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 01:33 PM~11651996
> * its good shit..... better than testors and krylon any day..... try their metalcast too
> *



awesome.... i wasnt sure if that was meant for plastics or not....they did have some nice colors !!




DTDT IS IN THE LAB TONIGHT GOIN LIVE!!! STAY TUNED FOR PICS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11653643
> *awesome.... i wasnt sure if that was meant for plastics or not....they did have some nice colors !!
> DTDT IS IN THE LAB TONIGHT GOIN LIVE!!! STAY TUNED FOR PICS!!!
> *


use the duplicolor 'filler primer' too.... helps a lot with bodywork... and safe primer to use


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah that metalcast shit is some cool stuff. i did a porsche 944 hatch with the green color over a silver base... the car was in red all over, did a nice touch with custom rims from a vette.










and yes, i can build somethin other than a DAMN truck...when i feel like it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well dang... if u built that a while ago, with a new camera im sure we'd all be blown away!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 21 2008, 04:52 AM~11656465
> *well dang... if u built that a while ago, with a new camera im sure we'd all be blown away!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Finished the 57 today!! Ill post pics in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Here ya go. let me know what ya think.. DTDT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quick tip..... if it isn't glued down yet..... 

paint the bottom of the interior tub and bed


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 03:52 PM~11658515
> *quick tip..... if it isn't glued down yet.....
> 
> paint the bottom of the interior tub and bed
> *


Yea i didnt even really notice till i had glued it down. but ill c what i can do.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2008, 02:12 AM~11655634
> *yeah that metalcast shit is some cool stuff.  i did a porsche 944 hatch with the green color over a silver base...  the car was in red all over, did a nice touch with custom rims from a vette.
> 
> 
> ...


were was this at homie.and when is tha nnl finals in cobb.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 21 2008, 11:54 AM~11658521
> *Yea i didnt even really notice till i had glued it down. but ill c what i can do.
> *


just a tip for future reference if anything.... it'll make the build look that much more complete...  a lot of car kit interrior tubs need some paint on the bottom too


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

A COUPLE UPDATES FROM THE DTDT LAB...

THE CREW WAS BEEN SUPPLIED WITH A DREMEL SET..









VINTAGE TIN 
finished his 57 cameo









frame shots of my 55 for rollin..


















i also got the doors hinged on my 58..


















thought this was pretty cool lookin..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

A cordless dremel is the way to go. They can go lower speeds than corded. Higher speeds melts the plastic instead of cutting it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 21 2008, 05:57 PM~11659140
> *A cordless dremel is the way to go.  They can go lower speeds than corded.  Higher speeds melts the plastic instead of cutting it.
> *




yeah...thats why i purchased the variable... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get one of these wheels.... MUCH safer than those cutoff disc that explode....


























and pretty much will last forever cutting plastic....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 06:15 PM~11659256
> *get one of these wheels.... MUCH safer than those cutoff disc that explode....
> 
> 
> ...



aweosme...ill do that bro...where ya get it? you happen to know the size/ name?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

not sure what its called.... came in a big accessory pack i bought at costco with drill bits, sanding stuff and all kinds of goodies...

its some kind of diamond blade tho....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 06:20 PM~11659289
> *not sure what its called.... came in a big accessory pack i bought at costco with drill bits, sanding stuff and all kinds of goodies...
> 
> its some kind of diamond blade tho....
> *



alright, ill check that out, thanks homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2008, 02:58 PM~11658540
> *were was this at homie.and when is tha nnl finals in cobb.
> *



shit this was last year i believe, and NO this wasnt my camera... as for show coverage go to my 1:1 club's website: www.ipms-acme.com..its less than 60 days away i do know that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a corded dremel, the top of the line 400XPR with variable speeds..it works wonders if ya havent noticed!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah..as long as its variable..its fine


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright right now on the bench i have the 58 pala....i got all the doors hinged and also got it sanded down and primed. On this model, since i reversed the trunk, it would get in the way of the 5th WHeel....since im wanting to go Gangsta with this one, i HAD to have the 5th wheel on, no matter what...so i decided to make the 5th recline like a real one..., now i just have to sand the primer smooth and then its ready to throw the paint on..


























































let me know what ya think...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

need input homies!! uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

doesn't it tilt already right out the box? the diecast version did


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

looks great but personally i would hinge the trunk normaly instead of backwards. just my 2cents but looks good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11661304
> *doesn't it tilt already right out the box? the diecast version did
> *



i dont know much about diecast..., but the plastic=nope  ...does now! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THAT SHIT LOOKS PRETTY SICK , WHAT COLOR U SAY U GOIN WITH ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 21 2008, 09:06 PM~11661315
> *i dont know much about diecast..., but the plastic=nope   ...does now!  :biggrin:
> *


ah homie your wrong
my 58 was that exact kit and it hinged right out of the box


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 22 2008, 11:22 AM~11664061
> *ah homie your wrong
> my 58 was that exact kit and it hinged right out of the box
> *


pics


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 22 2008, 09:22 AM~11664061
> *ah homie your wrong
> my 58 was that exact kit and it hinged right out of the box
> *


homie your wrong! i got that same kit and the doors or kit is not hinged


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

i think everybodys confused on what "hinge" were talking about. customs talking about the 5th wheel.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Sep 22 2008, 03:31 AM~11662829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup!


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a lil update for my 55 cameo! I decided to ditch the red i had on it and change it to a "fire orange" the red looks really good in the pictures but it was bumpy on the bottom and creaces so i decided to switch it up  let me know what u think!!

RED









ORANGE


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

T T T


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

orange looks badass on there


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2008, 02:36 PM~11708172
> *orange looks badass on there
> *


Thanks bro! i think so too. i just wasent digin tha red for some reason.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright im bout to bust the forums head open with this new project....i swear if anybody takes my idea.... 
:machinegun: 

1964 Impala with Retractible hardtop..
..i didnt have my digi camera to take good pics of progress, but i took these off my blackberry......check it out... 
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...8e&id=608174243

*the thing propping the roof up is just to simulate the function...*

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...f2&id=608174243

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...a5&id=608174243

*the piece that looks like the back deck is actually the roof...i will have a piece that hinges to make the back dack from the forward side of the suicide trunk lid*..
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=...48&id=608174243



i think this is gonna be a sick idea. i got the idea from AL DUB's fairlane 500 kit he had...it has a retracting top, and i wanted to go way custom with this 64..so i figured ill do this and probably hinge the doors and hood of course...let me know what ya think...and more pics will be up! stay tuned 


*Customcoupe68
DTDT*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck hinging it  sick idea...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 01:32 AM~11718569
> *good luck hinging it  sick idea...
> *



i know!!! its pretty intemidating but i think i can use a close pattern to the fairline to make!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats badass, i got a couple spare bodies i could try this on, if you dont mind, and as you should know, it wont be a 64, or a chev for that matter :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

u should use that for the whatif buildoff. :420:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 28 2008, 12:32 AM~11718569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a good idea


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 28 2008, 01:50 AM~11718618
> *thats badass, i got a couple spare bodies i could try this on, if you dont mind, and as you should know, it wont be a 64, or a chev for that matter :biggrin:
> *




i guess its cool with me...just remember where u saw it first :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 28 2008, 02:28 AM~11718700
> *u should use that for the whatif buildoff. :420:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11719331
> *i guess its cool with me...just remember where u saw it first  :biggrin:
> *


ight cool,,, for sure


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*a lil update on project "Chevrolet Vista-Coupe"

whole lotta hinging to be done!!*



































*since i had to Extend the trunk size...i had to fill in my trunk gap. And also, on the 1964 trunk, the Taillight and panel across the back was part of the lower trunk lid. so since thats not gonna be moving, i had to fill in those gaps too..
*









*i shaved the Flag logos off the front quarter panels, also shaved "Impala (SS)" off the rear quarter panel..
*


















*goof off pics*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Look through the build topic of Mitchopolooza from MCBA, he was doing the exact same thing....he didn't get to far though.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just found his thread and all pix from his photobucket are gone.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 03:21 PM~11730105
> *I just found his thread and all pix from his photobucket are gone.
> *


   


looks like i will have to Do tha Damn thing then!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh snap i thought it was a different car for a second, looks tight as blue..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 29 2008, 06:56 PM~11732230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This should be your avatar


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

got another project in!! dont plan on working on it just yet.. Sorry about the shitty pic my cell is the only camera i have .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 29 2008, 07:14 PM~11732398
> *got another project in!! dont plan on working on it just yet..  Sorry about the shitty pic my cell is the only camera i have .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 29 2008, 06:28 PM~11731911
> *oh snap i thought it was a different car for a second, looks tight as blue..
> *



a lil trick from the photobooth on my mac


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 29 2008, 06:14 PM~11732398
> *got another project in!! dont plan on working on it just yet..  Sorry about the shitty pic my cell is the only camera i have .
> 
> 
> ...


The photo etch that you can get for that truck is real nice...just some simple labels and dash accessories....the 50 is my fav. truck...I still have 2 left and looking for more. :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 30 2008, 07:52 AM~11736813
> *The photo etch that you can get for that truck is real nice...just some simple labels and dash accessories....the 50 is my fav. truck...I still have 2 left and looking for more.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea the local model shop has a detal master photo etch im gonna get for it. i think im gonna go all out with this one since it has such potential to be a classy truck!! i found mine on ebay thers a couple more on there if ur intrested. im also going to order a set of fenders from 408 models :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 30 2008, 09:31 AM~11738160
> *Yea the local model shop has a detal master photo etch im gonna get for it. i think im gonna go all out with this one since it has such potential to be a classy truck!!  i found mine on ebay thers a couple more on there if ur intrested.  im also going to order a set of fenders from 408 models :biggrin:
> *


Deff....should have my fenders tomorrow and already got the photo etch...I love the 50's Chevy...I want to do a burban like 408 did....


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 30 2008, 10:45 AM~11738288
> *Deff....should have my fenders tomorrow and already got the photo etch...I love the 50's Chevy...I want to do a burban like 408 did....
> *


 Yea thatd be pretty sweet! Keep me posted on your truck id love 2 see what u do with it!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*alrighty, i did some more work on the 64 with retractable top...here are some pics!
*




















































































































*all i have to do is just make the hinge that makes the the roof move..thats next!
*


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

thats fuckin insane man!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey custom i tried to edit this pic in paint but wont read the file type ! But in this pic 










Shit can the rear seat added to the deck lid ! Its to narrow and leaves a huge gap ! 

Add it to the back of the seat so when the roof is up it will hide the empty space ! 

On the the deck lid make you a new item the fits flush with the back of the seat and lines up with the edges of the body ! ANd may be instead of folding under to left the roof you can have it set on a slide to slide in and out !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2008, 07:18 PM~11743209
> *Hey  custom  i  tried  to  edit this  pic  in  paint  but  wont  read  the  file  type  !  But  in this  pic
> 
> 
> ...





that space with be takin up whenever i start working on that roof hinge...(on that bluecar, there is a deck lid on the ROOF *under the back glass, so technically it has 2 rear decks..one on the roof (not built yet) and the other thats attached to the trunk lid.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

keep in mind the bodys not glued to the interior or to the frame yet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that is freakin sweet bro
keep it up man


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 30 2008, 07:27 PM~11743290
> *that is freakin sweet bro
> keep it up man
> *




thanks fam... just kinda wingin' it.. but its coming along nicely!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn you had me fooled that looks like somethin mini or biggs would do
maybe i could do one like that :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 30 2008, 07:31 PM~11743350
> *damn you had me fooled that looks like somethin mini or biggs would do
> maybe i could do one like that :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks dude....its definatly something possible...just not many people think of it....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 30 2008, 07:18 PM~11743204
> *thats fuckin insane man!!  :0
> *



looks even better in person!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 30 2008, 08:06 PM~11743089
> *alrighty, i did some more work on the 64  with retractable top...here are some pics!
> 
> 
> ...


hells ya dude thats badass. i deffiniatly gotta try that. i had to look at my models and the 1 i was originally gonna use wouldnt work cuz its got a stubby trunk. but i found one that should work :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah just make sure your trunk is long enough, and that you have enough room for the hinges!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i was gonna use a 68 road runner but the roof is WAY longer then the trunk so that wasnt gonna work. so now im gonna use a 57 chrysler 300, which will look better to cuz its around the time ferd did it with the fairlane


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah. also, on my 64, i shaved the trunk and made it larger, to provide room for the roof! its pretty much the whole rear of the car


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i noticed that. i think thats the only way to do it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some sick builds up in here guys


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 30 2008, 09:12 PM~11744627
> *Some sick builds up in here guys
> *



thankshomie!! 

DTDT!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

The 64,s looking crasy...............nice technig good job


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 30 2008, 09:12 PM~11744627
> *Some sick builds up in here guys
> *


Already!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice Werk Fellas! Definately thinking outside of the box. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*alrighty...

heres a lil sneak peak for ya!!*



































*let me know what ya think...




its coming along nicely!*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good, but whyd you cut the back seat up?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice work............


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 10:49 AM~11759176
> *looks good, but whyd you cut the back seat up?
> *



gonna be a 2 seater coupe


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 2 2008, 01:52 AM~11757411
> *alrighty...
> 
> heres a lil sneak peak for ya!!
> ...


You should use a frame/chassis from the AMT 62' belair/impala. I got an extra one if you don't have any.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 13 2008, 04:01 PM~11594500
> *thanks to the homie Rollin, these wheels are gonna help me finish my project!
> 
> 
> ...















nice 68 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

weels looking nice man


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808+Oct 2 2008, 11:14 AM~11759372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro, replica of mine


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright, i found a couple OLD modelsof my pops from the mid 80's...check em out


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

anybody ever seen this nomad before? or the revell 1954chevy? i know that model king makes the drag kit...is this that same kit justoriginal?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 3 2008, 08:38 AM~11766682
> *anybody ever seen this nomad before?  or the revell 1954chevy?  i know that model king makes the drag kit...is this that same kit justoriginal?
> *


yo i have the chevy 51 i cann take a look for the engiene ther??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 3 2008, 02:38 AM~11766682
> *anybody ever seen this nomad before?  or the revell 1954chevy?  i know that model king makes the drag kit...is this that same kit justoriginal?
> *


revelle is still stampin out the 54 chevy but as a lowrider.

and i see what your doin with the 1:64 nomad in them pics 
copyin me with the ice cream truck :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Oct 2 2008, 09:38 PM~11766682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


revell makes the 1:24 *53* kit... its originally a monogram kit where the 54 is a 1:25 revell kit....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2008, 10:44 PM~11774940
> *i've been chasing the revell 57 nomad on ebay for a while  :angry: its actually a 1:25 scale kit and much nicer than the monogram 1:24 that they still make....
> revell makes the 1:24 53 kit... its originally a monogram kit where the 54 is a 1:25 revell kit....
> *




yeah their both at least 18-20 years old i wish i could find the Nomad Body!!! everythings there (even 2 sets of factory tint glass) just no body : (


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 4 2008, 07:10 AM~11776857
> *yeah their both at least 18-20 years old  i wish i could find the Nomad Body!!! everythings there (even 2 sets of factory tint glass) just no body : (
> *


it actually comes all opened up already too :cheesy: i got 55 and 57 kits from the 70s that are like that too....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 02:12 PM~11777830
> *it actually comes all opened up already too  :cheesy:  i got 55 and 57 kits from the 70s that are like that too....
> *


ep!!! i have all thhe doors!!! just no body!! any help?!?! id like to re build it for pops!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT ONE TIME FROM YA BOI...I LAID THE PAINT DOWN ON THE 64 TODAY...STAY TUNED FOR UPDATE!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alrighty , i got the paint on the 64...electrik pink, silver, and a custom purple/burgundy mix with white pinstripe.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

now i just gotta spray clear!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 09:25 AM~11791592
> *now i just gotta spray clear!
> *


Don't forget to foil...  

Lookin Good Homie... I like da color.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 6 2008, 11:34 AM~11791639
> *Don't forget to foil...
> 
> Lookin Good Homie... I like da color.
> *




haha, yes, the foil is a MUST!! thanks bro....its testors One Coat


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

The reving red paint?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11794005
> *The reving red paint?
> *


dude LEARN TO READ!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 6 2008, 03:45 PM~11794005
> *The reving red paint?
> *



on the 64 i used...

Dupli-color metal specs silver

laid tape down.

Sprayed Electric Pink T. One Coat

took the tape off....

then laid down tape and freehanded the "swirly line" and the cut around it...

i then sprayed Duplicolor Purple, with Testors Candy Burgundy over that...

let it dry, Then i took the swirly mask off, then pinstriped the swirl with white brush paint

!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 6 2008, 02:48 PM~11794054
> *dude LEARN TO READ!!!
> *



Chill ass! Testors makes alot of ONE COAT PAINTS! 

Ride looks good though dude. You should use smaller wires but thats just my 2 cents

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 6 2008, 03:53 PM~11794108
> *Chill ass! Testors makes alot of ONE COAT PAINTS!
> 
> Ride looks good though dude. You should use smaller wires but thats just my 2 cents
> ...




haha its cool...



yeah those are just for pics..i got about 5 sets im tryin to choose between... imma take pics and let yall vote..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 07:24 AM~11791590
> *alrighty , i got the paint on the 64...electrik pink, silver, and a custom purple/burgundy mix with white pinstripe.
> 
> 
> ...



looks great man but u seriously gotta lose those wheels.... put some pegasus 1109s with either a matched lip or spokes....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cast Your Vote*


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://h1070012.hobbyshopnow.com/products/...sp?prod=PGH1302

http://h1070012.hobbyshopnow.com/products/...sp?prod=PGH1301


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

#4








#5








#6


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11794902
> *#4
> 
> 
> ...


with a black interior....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 05:21 PM~11794979
> *with a black interior....
> *



damn...i do like the sound/idea with tha black...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11794108
> *Chill ass! Testors makes alot of ONE COAT PAINTS!
> 
> Ride looks good though dude. You should use smaller wires but thats just my 2 cents
> ...


 :uh: if you read he stated that its electric pink


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i would have to say to go with the chrome 100 spokes


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 04:42 PM~11795108
> *i would have to say to go with the chrome 100 spokes
> *



I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i been getting my impala collection up...









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

4 more and you have the whole collection


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 05:46 PM~11795156
> *4 more and you have the whole collection
> *





*what i need:
*59-revell lowrider
62-revell
63-revell
65-Revell-Monogram
66-Resin/Revell?
69 promo
70-amt
71 promo
72-promo
75/76 kit/promo
94 Donk kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 01:50 PM~11795197
> *what i need:
> 59-revell lowrider
> 62-AMT
> ...




u got a 73 already?

how about a modelhaus 85 impala sedan? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 04:50 PM~11795197
> *what i need:
> 59-revell lowrider
> 62-revell
> ...



shit if only you were on here a few months ago i would have hooked you up with a 94 kit
i think i still have a few that has had work done on it would you want one?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 05:53 PM~11795229
> *
> 
> u got a 73 already?
> ...



oops, i have a 72, i need a 73


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 6 2008, 05:55 PM~11795238
> *shit if only you were on here a few months ago i would have hooked you up with a 94 kit
> i think i still have a few that has had work done on it would you want one?
> *



if you want to give it to me for free, ill take it since its had work done to it. Otherwise id like to get a new one..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 05:53 PM~11795229
> *
> 
> u got a 73 already?
> ...





are those any good??? do they come with all the parts?

id rather buy the aerocoupe monte and try to make an 77-79 style Box.... thatd be a fun task!



do they make late 70's promos?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 04:57 PM~11795258
> *if you want to give it to me for free, ill take it since its had work done to it. Otherwise id like to get a new one..
> *


cool ill keep them


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

what about impala wagon's 
and you have conv and HT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cars look great guys


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good man


wheres the rest of the club? theyve gone MIA


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 7 2008, 10:22 AM~11801704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car looks good.!!! what I would change is the wheels (not feeling the black,gold or big wheels) i think u should put some 1109's painted lip or spokes, and paint under the trunk. yes its under it, but it flips up in the air high for it to just have overspray. just my 2 cents...........


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Oct 7 2008, 11:31 AM~11801782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Folk..yeah i been debating on what color/style to go with dat there Pussy Pink.....

as far as the underside of the trunk lid, and hood....imma get that sprayd today...weve been having rain so i could spray, but definatly gonna take care of that....thanks for the advise and look out bro, and of course, thanks for lookin!!!


STAY TUNED, DTDT GONNA HAVE A LOT MORE PICTURES FOR YA


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

YES OR NO[/b]


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i say yes for the booty kit on the pussy pink lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11802158
> *i say yes for the booty kit on the pussy pink lol
> *



WERD


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that would be a must


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 7 2008, 11:12 AM~11802113
> *YES OR NO*
> 
> 
> ...


I say no, unless you can get it to fit tighter or make a filler plate so it looks like it belongs, right now it looks like you just threw it on last minute.

Car is looking good though.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11804030
> *I say no, unless you can get it to fit tighter or make a filler plate so it looks like it belongs, right now it looks like you just threw it on last minute.
> 
> Car is looking good though.
> *



the car isnt built yet....so yeah it is just sitting there....the filler plate is a 5 min creation!! its from the 58 kit....just trying to see if people like the booty kit or just a reg bumper...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 7 2008, 08:12 AM~11802113
> *YES OR NO*
> 
> 
> ...


yes but cut it to have the stock 64 bumper ends so it will fit against the back of the car like i did on a 63 i got...










thats just a mockup pic.... it fits snug against the body like an original....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:51 PM~11804085
> *yes but cut it to have the stock 64 bumper ends so it will fit against the back of the car like i did on a 63 i got...
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i see what u did there.... 

just to clarify, there is a difference between booty kit and continental kit right? if so, i think yours is a continental kit..?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 7 2008, 11:53 AM~11804109
> *yeah i see what u did there....
> 
> just to clarify, there is a difference between booty kit and continental kit right? if so, i think yours is a continental kit..?
> *


booty kit is just slang for continental kit....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:59 PM~11804164
> *booty kit is just slang for continental kit....
> *



hmm...i thought the booty kit requires an extension and the filler panel....the continental kit is just mounted to the bumper?? hhmm.....

i like the big filler panel look for some reason...i dunno why.??? LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 7 2008, 12:02 PM~11804189
> *hmm...i thought the booty kit requires an extension and the filler panel....the continental kit is just mounted to the bumper??  hhmm.....
> 
> i like the big filler panel look for some reason...i dunno why.??? LOL
> *


usually the big filler panel uses a stock rear bumper and the spare mounts in the filler 

like the "radical custom" 64 beto posted in your topic...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=432405&st=0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 04:13 PM~11804277
> *usually the big filler panel uses a stock rear bumper and the spare mounts in the filler
> 
> like the "radical custom" 64 beto posted in your topic...
> ...



aight bet..imma use the bumper i have, an make a filler panel with a cutout for the 5th to in.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good so far, homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11804355
> *aight bet..imma use the bumper i have, an make a filler panel with a cutout for the 5th to in.
> *


Go with the filler panel since the car has a radical style.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 7 2008, 05:44 PM~11805011
> *Go with the filler panel since the car has a radical style.
> *



fa sho!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

algight fams...i got the filler plate fabricated and painted and ounted..i also put my first layer of clear on earlier , then it started raining...so i waited...did my foil on the top of hard top, stopped raining so then i sprayed clear on the roof. looks killa on that Metal Specs, (thanks to rollin ol). after i got done doing that, the other layer of clear on the car,was ready from earlyier, so i sprayed another coat on that, got it drippin....looks killa...right now its drying, waiting either another coat of clear or wet sand...


you might be able to notice, the pics, the first two are before clear, the second are after 3 coats no wet sand..im lovin this color more and more


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

x2 

what happened to you hood?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a lil suprise


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 01:38 AM~11809419
> *x2
> 
> what happened to you hood?
> *



you mean where its sagging? thats bc the front bumper isnt in it to support the hood 

is that what your talking about?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

near the back it looks all warped


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 01:45 AM~11809453
> *near the back it looks all warped
> *



its hinged in half..so it moves...the support that makes it "Stop" and be flush..is the grille..the front of the hood curves down and rest on the top of the grille. that makes it flush..the grill isnt in, on that particular picture..


this one is..









look better?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

oh ya i forgot you cut it in half lol 

ya that looks better


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 8 2008, 01:54 AM~11809481
> *oh ya i forgot you cut it in half lol
> 
> ya that looks better
> *


  


TTT


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Oct 10 2008, 12:45 PM~11833459
> *TTT
> *


TTT with no updates is not cool


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2008, 05:04 PM~11833560
> *TTT with no updates is not cool
> *


Just trying to give people another chance to check out customs rectractable top!!!!!  ill update soon just got a new camera but have been busy with my new job at Daves auto!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Oct 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11841406
> *Just trying to give people another chance to check out customs rectractable top!!!!!     ill update soon just got a new camera but have been busy with my new job at Daves auto!!
> *


sweet..... is it a parts store?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 12:20 AM~11841534
> *sweet..... is it a parts store?
> *


Nope, he just works for dave, drivin him around n running to the store for him.


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 12 2008, 02:58 AM~11841871
> *Nope, he just works for dave, drivin him around n running to the store for him.
> *


Who Are You??? and no im not daves delivery boy ass! im helpin run the store so we can open a franchise in sercy.. hes 18 and im 22 who do u think tha boss is???? ive know him since he was 2 and his family asked me to help him run it sinces hes so young.. Thanks for your input ass!!

and to Rollingold no its an auto shop. oil changes tire rotations full details and what ever else u need!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright LIL familia... TEAM DTDT is going to take on the task of replicating a Diorama with the life of an authentic 1:1 Scale 1960 Impala 2 door hardtop AS A MODEL. Vintage tin Grew up in the country (as did I and Al DUB) and there was this abandon lot at the dead end of their road. On the Lot lay strewn everywhere are cars, parts, tractors, chairs, random junk. Well with the cars, there is this 60 Impala thats been parked since 71 with 35,??? original miles on it. We have been hopping the fence to look at the car since we were 8 or 9 years old...well were all young adults very into cars and modeling and recently started going back to visit the Impala. After years of looking and picking at it, we finally were able to get the hood open to view the engine still intact. The interior is pretty rough, Back seat rot out, Front seat same condition. All the chrome is there and the only window broken is the Drivers Door. There are Trees Both growing around the front and Rear bumper of the car that we will try and replicate thanks to our friends from Rail and Spru Hobbies from Jacksonville, Ar.... After have purchasing a couple of the Revell Models we decided to take on the Project.. Project Named " Crazy Man Bill". Vintage Tin will be Building the Model to Factory Specs (post abandonment) and I (customcoupe) will be building the model beatin and weathered as it sits 48 years later...go ahead and take a peek!!!! this has us all excited!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude u could make some serious cash on ebay with the parts off that car :0 :0


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 05:24 PM~11852831
> *dude u could make some serious cash on ebay with the parts off that car :0 :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 07:24 PM~11852831
> *dude u could make some serious cash on ebay with the parts off that car :0 :0
> *


dude you could make a serious lowrider with that ummm 
CAR!

will the old man not come off of it? whats keepin 1 of you guys from buyin it? looks like a good solid project :dunno:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

for love of god somebody please buy the car i hate seeing chevy sitting rotting away


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 13 2008, 03:42 PM~11853020
> *for love of god somebody please buy the car i hate seeing chevy sitting rotting away
> *


yea..... at second look... i gotta agree..... looks like a fukkin solid car.... maybe just floorpans need replacing..... but the roof and the rest look solid as fuck :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha yeah, its a solid ass car, the floor pans are gone, but the body and glass and chrome is all there....the old man died...and his daughter owns the land...were tryin to contact her for it....!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 13 2008, 08:04 PM~11853235
> *haha yeah, its a solid ass car, the floor pans are gone, but the body and glass and chrome is all there....the old man died...and his daughter owns the land...were tryin to contact her for it....!!!
> *


well good luck then.....
*do the damn thang!*


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

that the only car out there any trucks 
but yeah its a good project to start on


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Oct 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11853743
> *that the only car out there any trucks
> but yeah its a good project to start on
> *



a shoebox ford, some early 80s izuzu car thing...um a quarter ton or whatever their called, its an ugly dodge i think..and either a mercury or plymouth 4 door with suicide doors, there was a shelby mustang but somebody already got that....back when we were young, they had it chained down to the shop so nobody would take it (somebody knew what they had)...but somebodycame a long and hauled it off...last we heard, the person who bought it, had it on a trailor, and the trailor flipped crushing the mustang...but who knows how tru that is.?..



were excited to start the replica!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

cant forget this pic!!!













ill do this detail on the model to make it ours


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

get pics of that "ugly" :uh: dodge and the merc/plymouth whatever it is


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 13 2008, 05:34 PM~11854231
> *a shoebox ford, some early 80s izuzu car thing...um a quarter ton or whatever their called, its an ugly dodge i think..and either a mercury or plymouth 4 door with suicide doors, there was a shelby mustang but somebody already got that....back when we were young, they had it chained down to the shop so nobody would take it (somebody knew what they had)...but somebodycame a long and hauled it off...last we heard, the person who bought it, had it on a trailor, and the trailor flipped crushing the mustang...but who knows how tru that is.?..
> were excited to start the replica!
> *


shoebox fords are cool too :0


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 14 2008, 12:58 AM~11855764
> *get pics of that "ugly" :uh: dodge and the merc/plymouth whatever it is
> *


Nope there pretty far back on the property hidden back in some thick ass brush next time we go out there well snap some pics for ya


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 14 2008, 01:01 AM~11855774
> *shoebox fords are cool too  :0
> *


Yea this ones shit tho!! theres also a 70's mustang out there. next time custom comes to my house we will go down there and take pics of all tha cars!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im tryin to find out why this car has all 3 red tailights rather then clear back uplights???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

talk about a score
damn bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i say it time to start chopping down a couple trees... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 13 2008, 05:52 PM~11852504
> *alright LIL familia... TEAM DTDT is going to take on the task of replicating a Diorama with the life of an authentic 1:1 Scale 1960 Impala 2 door hardtop AS A MODEL. Vintage tin Grew up in the country (as did I and Al DUB) and there was this abandon lot at the dead end of their road. On the Lot lay strewn everywhere are cars, parts, tractors, chairs, random junk. Well with the cars, there is this 60 Impala thats been parked since 71 with 35,??? original miles on it. We have been hopping the fence to look at the car since we were 8 or 9 years old...well were all young adults very into cars and modeling and recently started going back to visit the Impala. After years of looking and picking at it, we finally were able to get the hood open to view the engine still intact. The interior is pretty rough, Back seat rot out, Front seat same condition. All the chrome is there and the only window broken is the Drivers Door. There are Trees Both growing around the front and Rear bumper of the car that we will try and replicate thanks to our friends from Rail and Spru Hobbies from Jacksonville, Ar.... After have purchasing a couple of the Revell Models we decided to take on the Project.. Project Named  " Crazy Man Bill". Vintage Tin will be Building the Model to Factory Specs (post abandonment) and I (customcoupe) will be building the model beatin and weathered as it sits 48 years later...go ahead and take a peek!!!! this has us all excited!!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow guys this is a great concept, sounds like a fun project....wish you the best with it. Thats crazy how the two trees are right at the bumpers though, i wonder if that guy parked it there on purpose just to see if that would eventually happen :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cut the trees and take the car
after all its abandoned 
that means the owner don't want it so its yours for the taking bro
things like this only happen once in a life time
so take advantage of it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Oct 15 2008, 10:25 AM~11868951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats crazy how the trees are...id prolly just strip it and make some cash on ebay lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i would cut trees down , and try to get trailer back there and load it up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is there a body in the trunk??? :0 :0


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 08:36 PM~11875084
> *is there a body in the trunk??? :0 :0
> *


Couldent get it all tha way up!! but who knows tha guy who owned the car was fuckin crazy so ya never know!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 15 2008, 08:32 PM~11875027
> *i would cut trees down , and try to get trailer back there and load it up
> *


Thats called Grand theft auto LOL!!!


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 15 2008, 08:29 PM~11874970
> *damn thats crazy how the trees are...id prolly just strip it and make some cash on ebay lol
> *


Thats what i said LOL "CASHHHH FLOOOWWWW"


----------



## DavesAuto (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Oct 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11879530
> *Thats what i said LOL "CASHHHH FLOOOWWWW"
> *


LOL!!!
:yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Oct 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11879530
> *Thats what i said LOL "CASHHHH FLOOOWWWW"
> *


thats still stealing lol :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol...all i know is that its a badass car...its still salvageable but not for to much longer...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 16 2008, 10:26 AM~11881052
> *lol...all i know is that its a badass car...its still salvageable but not for to much longer...
> *



tell the lady that you will offer her a nice dinner for trade for the car
you never know bro you might get lucky


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

AL Dub Found pics that he took of the Mustang GT500KR that was in a barn on the same lot as the impala..and of course, he took one of him in the drivers seat! excellent proof!! its been raining pretty hard here in arkansas the past couple days so the grounds real wet. Me and Vintage Tin want to go and take pics of the rest of the Vehicles, Tractors on tha lot for the rest of the Thread Fam... 


Meanwhile, i have started on the 60 impala Replica, (im doing the Current Day Version=abandoned) i have the motor looking nice and the engine bay painted up, ive cut my doors and ive also rusted out the floorboards on the drivers side and back seat. ill be doing some work on her tonight so stay tuned for tha pics fellas


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a lil update on the 60...]


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8247...08174243&ref=mf


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

post pics in here, its wanting me to login...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 17 2008, 12:08 AM~11889561
> *post pics in here, its wanting me to login...
> *



i would but the pic i took is sent from my blackberry to my facebook...it doesnt have pic messaging and i dont have my cam...so thatll have to do for now...but, ill get some pics tomorrow


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

try this:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8247...6a&id=608174243


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good, but still, right click the pic, goto proerties, and copy the url, and paste it between









like this, heres the url..


http://photos-243.ll.facebook.com/photos-l...824704_9278.jpg

and when i put it in th IMG tags, we have


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

and when i put it in th IMG tags, we have









[/quote]



nice, thanks homie...my computer is a MAC so i cant save pics from the internet like a windows based..but thanks for postin it for me!! what yall think?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> and when i put it in th IMG tags, we have


nice, thanks homie...my computer is a MAC so i cant save pics from the internet like a windows based..but thanks for postin it for me!! what yall think?
[/quote]


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## DavesAuto (Oct 16, 2008)

> nice, thanks homie...my computer is a MAC so i cant save pics from the internet like a windows based..but thanks for postin it for me!! what yall think?



[/quote]
nice bro looks like the real deal


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Doing the 6 cylinder? One of those 60 trucks have one I think


----------



## DavesAuto (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 9 2008, 11:15 AM~11557876
> *here are some update pics on previous Builds, Current Builds..
> 
> Al DUB:
> ...


remember the chevy well im going to restore it bc vintage tin fucked it up lol jk
ill post it when im finished and ill let you guys decide if im DTDT material.


----------



## DavesAuto (Oct 16, 2008)

the black chevy chevelle


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a little update for ya


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

that 60 is horribile in a good way :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 17 2008, 07:45 PM~11898165
> *that 60 is horribile in a good way  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol thanks homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

holdin it down for DTDT


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking Good Homie! Don't forget to drill the clip mounts for the missing trimmings Other than that, Looks Good!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 17 2008, 09:31 PM~11899341
> *Looking Good Homie!  Don't forget to drill the clip mounts for the missing trimmings  Other than that, Looks Good!
> *



thanks homie!! im having fun with this one!!, ive made a couple rustic looking pieces before...but since im doing this to look like the real one, its more fun!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good so far cool concept u gonna do the trees to?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11899469
> *looks good so far cool concept u gonna do the trees to?
> *



yep!!, my first time to do an actual Diorama...i have a cool Hobby Shop here in AR called "Rail and Spru Hobbies" who is willing to help out with this project, Hes really into Scale Trains, so he's going to put me on the Tree Game, LOL


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 17 2008, 07:41 PM~11899423
> *thanks homie!! im having fun with this one!!, ive made a couple rustic looking pieces before...but since im doing this to look like the real one, its more fun!
> *


That's what it's all about... Having Fun...

If you sand down the inside part of the body, you can make some realistic lookin rust...  

Keep it up bro...


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 17 2008, 08:21 PM~11897934












You got the spark plugs in the right place this time but they are a little bit too HUGE. :biggrin: That's only a minor nit though, overall it looks great! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kenny+Oct 18 2008, 02:12 AM~11902016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that the motor from the 1:24 53 bel air kit?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> You got the spark plugs in the right place this time but they are a little bit too HUGE. :biggrin: That's only a minor nit though, overall it looks great!
> :thumbsup:


that the motor from the 1:24 53 bel air kit?
[/quote]


yup, i had to shave the valve cover and make it look like the 60's version.

that worked out perfect bc that motor matches exactly! only thing i need is an Oil Bath Air cleaner...any help bro?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8320...36&id=608174243


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 19 2008, 09:23 AM~11910094
> *yup, i had to shave the valve cover and make it look like the 60's version.
> 
> that worked out perfect bc that motor matches exactly! only thing i need is an Oil Bath Air cleaner...any help bro?
> ...


the jada 60 impala has that exact air cleaner


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i can get you that air cleaner when i get back home (6 hours from home right now). i have a jada diecrap parts car at home. PM me so ill remember lol


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry we havent updated in a couple of days. we havent had axcess to our hobby room in a few days now so progress is slow. but as soon as were back in tha room im going to start the Factory version of the 60 impala that customcoupe is building and he will continue to work on his as well. So sorry for tha delay but well be DTDT before long!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im still waitin on pics of the other vehicles back there


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That trashed out 60 is looking bad ass fellas ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11966696
> *That  trashed  out  60  is  looking  bad  ass  fellas !  Keep up  the  good  work !
> *



thanks homie...we havnt had axcess to the room in a while...so were eager to get back to the swing of things


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 60 is lookin crazy man


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 24 2008, 10:11 PM~11968398
> *That 60 is lookin crazy man
> *


X2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*SUP BUILDERS IM IN THA LAB*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

whats up bro
you still tryin to get the 1:1 impala off the owner
hows that coming along bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got to work on the Crazy Man Bill project a lil bit...here are some update pics...


















































seat material










THE REAL CAR


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats turnin out badass bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

awesome


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fellas..

im needing the headers for the inline six and an oil bath aircleaner...anybody lend a hand?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 6 2008, 04:11 PM~11794902
> *#4
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get a set of them rims that r on pic #5?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

i mean #6 damn it the 3 spoke rims


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 30 2008, 01:34 AM~12012341
> *i mean #6 damn it the 3 spoke rims
> *


im not sure, but they are nice, i think custom has a set on his 1:1 car... :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Oct 29 2008, 11:34 PM~12012341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep yep!


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 29 2008, 11:35 PM~12012737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a badass model to go wit that badass car


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

can we get a full pic of the car?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 29 2008, 08:00 PM~12010689
> *i got to work on the Crazy Man Bill project a lil bit...here are some update pics...
> 
> 
> ...


this is coming out perfect!!! badass job on it. only thing i see wrong is your whitewalls are 2 clean lol! but hell of a job u doin on this one


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya whitewalls are too clean and too big lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz+Oct 30 2008, 11:46 AM~12015466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, thankshomie...yeah those are just to mock up the suspension and stance


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2008, 10:12 AM~12015742
> *ya whitewalls are too clean and too big lol
> *


I was thinking the same thing... Nice werk the 60 bro... I'm very impressed.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright, i got my front seat made today for the CMB project

first, was to cut the holes in the seat, and make Springs for the seat...









Then either put the cotton ball down or the spring down first, and apply the other behind it..

















after thats mounted, i painted the springs with Testors Rust color brush paint, I sprayed the Springs on the back part of the seat with Krylon Satin Brown Boots..

















then GLUE the seats together and loosely apply extra cotton if needed




















now i need to make some light pink to make the red part of the seat sun faded..so with a lil touchup, thats how u do it!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hers what i used as a reference


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that looks crazy good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks boss.....its my first time to try this!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice.......


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 30 2008, 02:50 PM~12017642
> *alright, i got my front seat made today for the CMB project
> 
> first, was to cut the holes in the seat, and make Springs for the seat...
> ...


now thats the shit right there
good work homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats bad ass....homie, by the way, ur using the same green putty i use, shit works great dont it...lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Oct 30 2008, 04:52 PM~12018211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas!!


yeah the putty works good!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 NICE DETAIL ON THE 60


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 30 2008, 11:21 PM~12022524
> *    :0  NICE DETAIL ON THE 60
> *



thanks panch! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thats cool shit bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 31 2008, 01:21 AM~12022524
> *    :0  NICE DETAIL ON THE 60
> *



X-2 nice work homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE REPLICA HOMIE CANT WATE TILL ITS COMP......


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fellas, i have been making good progress on it within the past couple days....might have the model complete in a couple more.....Next is the Platform for the Diorama and to purchase Trees to put on the front and back of the car! ive never made a diorama before so im excited to start that part of the Crazy Man Bill project


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

notice the impala logo on the dash missing and ashtray out..


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

that is badass homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking real crazy good job man................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN good detail on the seats looking real good.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 31 2008, 01:10 PM~12026180
> *DAMN good detail on the seats looking real good.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright crew, i got my trees in...and theres fantastic


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THE PICTURE WITH THAT BLACK AND WHITE CRIS-CROSS HURTS MY EYES A BIT LOL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 31 2008, 03:14 PM~12027395
> *THE PICTURE WITH THAT BLACK AND WHITE CRIS-CROSS HURTS MY EYES A BIT  LOL
> *



lol.....yeah after building and blazin all night...its kind of an Eye Exercise, uffin: uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

trees in!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL WHAT SOMEONE SHOULD DO IS CHOP ONE OF THOSE TREES ON AND RESTORE THAT IMPI.......


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha yeah...its still restorable but not for much longer...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 You're doing a damn good job on this!! :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 31 2008, 03:35 PM~12027576
> *:0 You're doing a damn good job on this!!  :0
> *




THANKS BOSS!!


uffin: uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 31 2008, 02:35 PM~12027570
> *haha yeah...its still restorable but not for much longer...
> *


get on the owners good side
homie tell the person that its a waste to see a car like that turn into a scrap pile
sweet talk the owner as much as possable and next thing you know they might give it to you or sell it to you homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

fasho man


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

been working on the headliner/roof


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

man! for a rust bomb............ there is crazy detail in this bitch!

crazy nice work bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

aight fam, i did some more work on the CMB project...

first thing i did was to replicate the headliner falling down..and also ceiling detail.. i put the RIBS in for the headliner and also applied a white wire for the courtesy lights above each door...



























Next step was to Replicate the door panels..


























After that, I said F*** BMF on Quarter window..chopped it off and swapped it for the chrome plated


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

for such a piece of shit thats turnin out bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 2 2008, 05:46 PM~12040669
> *for such a piece of shit thats turnin out bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



LOL

thanks bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright, i got one of the door panels made today and hinged.., just need to finish my "jam", close it in, and put my quarter window in..should be good on that door..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that turning out great coupe


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: Lookin good Ryan


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's looking really good....keep it up.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Nov 3 2008, 06:00 AM~12044773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas...
MKD....where have you been??!?!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Having some issues with my comp. It should all be fixed and back to me tonight.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 3 2008, 12:55 PM~12047190
> *Having some issues with my comp.  It should all be fixed and back to me tonight.
> *




nice...good to see ya around homie..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....I've posted a few updated here and there in my thread over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 3 2008, 01:27 PM~12047490
> *Thanks....I've posted a few updated here and there in my thread over the past 2 weeks.
> *



hm..i guess i missed those, bring it TTT for me


----------



## AL dub (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello forum! its been a while since i updated but i was able to finish a couple bikes of mine...hope you enjoy! thanks
AL DUB


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that greean and blue one are cool , like the flames on the blue ones seat.
and that 60s is coming along really good.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sup fam, i got my other door panel made up...


----------



## AL dub (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:05 PM~12052908
> *that greean and blue one are cool , like the flames on the blue ones seat.
> and that 60s is coming along really good.
> *



yea the green ones springer front end actually came off another die cast mod i just modified it to fit the frame, the blue seat was kinda last min but came out ok i think i'd of gotten better results if i had used a better brush thanks for the complments!!!




al dub


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AL dub_@Nov 3 2008, 09:14 PM~12053018
> *yea the green ones springer front end actually came off another die cast mod i just modified it to fit the frame, the blue seat was kinda last min but came out ok i think i'd of gotten better results if i had used a better brush thanks for the complments!!!
> al dub
> *


stiil , it looks really good.


----------



## AL dub (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

aight, i got both my doors hinged and jammed...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, that looks shitty...... :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I luv the details your putting in your 60 project. Very Nice!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alrighty, i finished the Model....now time to build the diorama!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good but its missin rims and the white walls are still to fat and clean lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 4 2008, 04:34 PM~12059872
> *looks good but its missin rims and the white walls are still to fat and clean lol
> *



yep! got my others drying right now! thanks homie...


have you ever built a diorama?? i need some tips on how to make a board and where to get supplies like leaves and random junk for dioramas...?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 4 2008, 06:00 PM~12060121
> *yep! got my others drying right now! thanks homie...
> have you ever built a diorama?? i need some tips on how to make a board and where to get supplies like leaves and random junk for dioramas...?
> *


Go to a train store if you have one close to you. They should have any and everything you need for the dio. You might try Hobby Lobby also, they carry a few things but not as much as the train store would. 

As far as a board or somethng to put it all on, just go get a small piece of wood and use that. Most hard ware stores can cut it to any size you need if you don't have any way to cut the wood.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great build!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 4 2008, 10:21 PM~12064279
> *Great build!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie!! keep in touch J


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

started working on the base for the diorama..need to get some dirt and Brush and leaves and random junk...

(trees are temporarily taped to the board.. i will take the styrofoam off the trees and mount them when ready)


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, i cant wait to see this finished


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn homie, kinda reminds me of "christine" very nice


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

make them white walls dirty :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Nov 4 2008, 05:00 PM~12060121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yep...i have already made them...just dont have the camera tonight...ill get some pics up tomorrow...the dirty ass wheels set it off!!! I also finished all the door jams, added wires where the headlights were pulled out, Painted rocker molding trim "Fisher" style...put random junk on the front seat...i add the broken mirror on the fender...um... im pretty sure thats everything.ill just need to get the diorama set up with dirt and brush and build it up!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

also make them tires flat
no car that has been sitting for more the 5-10 years have fully inflated tires bro
heres a tip for that
on the diorama base do a cut out of where the tres will be and fill up to the rims with the dirt then it will set that build off bro


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Fam!! Finally got an update for ya. i finished my 55 cameo the other night and had customcoupe take some pictures for me so i could post em up. Im Now gonna start working on the factory version of the Crazy man bill impala. Let me know what ya think


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Still gota put my battery in and do a few more small things but its pretty much done! Let me know what u think.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

shes nice and clean, homie!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice and clean build.....gotta try some foil now....looks good....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin+Nov 6 2008, 12:05 PM~12080126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yessirr! this model came out great! i like the wheels the best, they really compliment that orange...good job Abe!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT

HOW ARE THESE WHEELS FELLAS?!



















I TOOK A PICTURE OF AL DUB ON HIS REAL BIKE HES BUILDING..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ME and AL DUb have a little 53/54 chevy build off... i suicide the doors for him tongiht, ill get pics up tomorow...lookin meean though...

He has the 53
i have the 54


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 6 2008, 07:44 PM~12080410
> *shes nice and clean, homie!
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

tires look good, his bike is col, and the build off cars look great do far!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 08:38 AM~12088947
> *tires look good, his bike is col, and the build off cars look great do far!
> *


x2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya the imp looks a ton better!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EXCELENT BUILD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homies....the models complete...the diorama needs to be built..im savin money to get the dirt and Brush


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude that 60 looks fukkin awesome.... great work....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 01:28 AM~12102558
> *dude that 60 looks fukkin awesome.... great work....
> *



x-2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

It was a good day for my Boy Vintage Tin...


he purchased a 1964 chevrolet c10 Pickup StepSide.. He'd been looking at for 6 years...today was the day!! the man who had it also had some other interesting cars i took pics of...enjoy!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wish i could find clean sheetmetal like that out here


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any pics of the red 300?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Good to see you guys building some 1:1 project as well and model kits. :thumbsup: 

BTW...nice werk on that 60. I'm really impressed! Keep up the good work!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Nov 11 2008, 07:36 PM~12128951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie!! we tryin to do our thing


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 11 2008, 03:05 AM~12121855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red car in the background


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 11 2008, 09:08 PM~12129960
> *red car in the background
> *



oh...the only other shot of it i got was this one..










wasnt really into that one.... is it a chrysler 300?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya its like a 62 or 63 (i think) chrysler 300, cant remember if the were 300Cs or 300Js though, cuz i remember they mades Js, just not sure if it was a special option package or what


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

where is this place at ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

jacksonville, Arkansas.... theres lots more cars i need to take pics of.. i might be goin back this weekend..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a lil peak at what we have been working on in the DTDT LAB.


dont think we been sleepin!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats fuckin badass, how do you do all the weathering?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....likin that dio..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fellas..were tryin. This is new to all 3 of us...were looking for grass mat to put down and then some "Brush" to add so it looks grown up around some of the cars....


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

nice ....rust in peace


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 28 2008, 10:48 PM~12285432
> *thats fuckin badass, how do you do all the weathering?
> *



thanks bro.....its all done with paint, No Weathering Kit...

depending on how i want the weather to look requires different techniques. Just be sure and have

Spray Paint:
your base color of the car
light brown
dark brown
flat black
gray primer or light brown (to resemble dust--just mist it on **last step**)

Brush Paint:
Flat Black
Brown
Rust (Colored)


also to get them pretty realistic looking...I've always liked looking at old rotting cars in video or pictures just to see how Mother Nature takes its toll. Those can be found on youtube and many Other websites on line....so study those to get them as acurate as possible..youll notice that if a car has been sitting in a Wet, Humid invironment the rust will be worse compared to a Dry Inviroment that will just have mostly Sun Damage.

Wet humid inviroment will have lots of rust along the rocker panels/moldings and fender wells (also where water might "sit" like along rain rails,trunk and floor boards.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

althought i do recommend a weathering kit if you have spare $$!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

update!


like i said...dont think we been sleeping!!!

heres the grass i promised ya..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

here are the Mustang pics from Crazy man bills Lot...

Alex(Al DUb) and Nate


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 4 2008, 11:50 PM~12341436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i can honestly say i havent done a weathered car before, but your makin me want to do a diorama like that though. Lookin good guys...keep workin on it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN GT500 KR- KR ! ! - lucky. this call for a restore LOL


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

amazing work on dio


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 5 2008, 11:26 AM~12344282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

finished the 41 chevy truck!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

decided to marble the 51 vert


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 AM~12358299
> *decided to marble the 51 vert
> 
> 
> ...


YO MAN LOOKING GOOD....... :thumbsup: 
I WORK ALSO ON A 51 CHEVY YOU CAN SHOW IT IN MY TOPIC WORK REPORT


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 7 2008, 08:01 AM~12358754
> *YO MAN LOOKING GOOD....... :thumbsup:
> I WORK ALSO ON A 51 CHEVY YOU CAN SHOW IT IN MY TOPIC WORK REPORT
> *




thanks bro, im glad somebody liked it! you have a real one or a model?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Works looking great...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 01:18 AM~12358299
> *decided to marble the 51 vert
> 
> 
> ...


looks good iv tride this befor.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 04:27 PM~12360780
> *looks good iv tride this befor.
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya bro, is that a bike?? post more pics!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks i didnt think any body would like mine when i first did it, but then i too it to a show .
















i did the whole thing first time i loved it but then it got scratch SO REPAINT , im guna try some new thing out and put the to use on the bike .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 04:35 PM~12360829
> *thanks i didnt think any body would like mine when i first did it, but then i too it to a show .
> 
> 
> ...




damn. sweet bike... frame is nice. you build it or buy it? i used to get my bike parts from Aztlanbicycle....u familiar with them?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

THNKS 
iv seen ther web site, i just to go to lil place down the street or get free Bs from the club theyv ben a big help in all my bikes . the frame i did i got it almost done then i finished it off,i didnt do any welding in it, cuas that how i got it . im working a beach cruiser, all choped and thind out .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice, i got a little 20" bike with a 26" springer on the front, i raised my sissy bar up all the way and kept my seat on the back fender. looks chopper style.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

put some Gold foil on the drop..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually dont look bad with gold on it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, i wasnt sure which way to take it....i started off with metal speks, then went to testors transparent red in thin layers. Once Covered the paint had a whole bunch of Black Dots in it???? so i moved to the seran wrap ASAP....tryin to make the best of it : )


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the gold does work for it .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 09:12 PM~12363358
> *the gold does work for it .
> *



thanks! 

finished up the trim


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

cool


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

saw this and had to do a model...


































OLD TIRE compared to NEW TIRE










i staggard the back rims myself


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12360270
> *thanks bro, im glad somebody liked it!  you have a real one or a model?
> *


NO NO ITS A MODEL LOOK.........





YOURS LOOKING GOOD FOILD..............


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 10:07 PM~12364899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks better with it all foild.

where did you get them rims for that 61 impala ther sick .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Dec 8 2008, 05:27 AM~12366361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Boss!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 10:18 PM~12375050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks bro, saw this, and had to do one..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit looks good, wouldnt mind building whats next to it as well.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12375116
> *thanks bro, saw this, and had to do one..
> 
> 
> ...


the top on that bitch is bad


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 8 2008, 11:26 PM~12375172
> *shit looks good, wouldnt mind building whats next to it as well.
> *




i just now noticed, LOL..looks like a 650!! thats badass!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw..not a 650..the 650's have big gas tanks on the side of em..thats either a 450 or 550 stretched...it has a 3rd door.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hhm...maybe relocated? that front cap is SERIOUS. bout to run everting off tha road!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, tanks havent been moved...from the link below you can see the front end isnt the same period.  its either a 450 or 550
http://thefuntimesguide.com/2005/07/ford_f650_truck.php


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

WHERE COULD I GET THOSE RIMS?????


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 PM~12375477
> *WHERE COULD I GET THOSE RIMS?????
> *



www.collectablediecast.com

6 sets+tires+BIG brakes=
black=11.99
chrome=10.99


















they also sale these..

















SPINNERS


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

gonna have fun wit this one


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

61 is pretty tight i like the wheels on it better than the 60


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn..did the rims come with a different offset like tht? or did u do it urself?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 AM~12378232
> *61 is pretty tight i like the wheels on it better than the 60
> *


x2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 9 2008, 12:13 PM~12379027
> *damn..did the rims come with a different offset like tht? or did u do it urself?
> *



i did it





thanks fellas


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0

:barf:
that bish nasty


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 08:22 PM~12368647
> *DAMN..thats hardcore man LOL  nice work...gonna be a 2 seater?
> 
> YES MAN THAT IS A 2 SEATER.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

61 IS CLEAN


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks bro..


i dont have an UPTOP for a 61....

heres the HARDTOP from a 64 (BLACK ROOF)
















and the UPTOP from a 59.. i think..(tan top)



















any opinions? i really need an UPTOP FOR a 61...if anybody willin to help


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

does the up top you are looking for come in the kit in the background? if so, i might have one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 10 2008, 03:41 PM~12390572
> *thanks bro..
> i dont have an UPTOP for a 61....
> 
> ...


i have an issue of SAE where a guy made an uptop for a 61 from the 59 top, i'll see if i can find it and scan it for you


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Dec 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12391084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be helpful bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

here you go, hope this helps


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol thats perfffect dude!!!! thanks homie..im gettin down on that RIGHT now...


thanks 

here are a couple goodies i got today










1107's, REd Flock for the 61..and the 59 chevy for 8 Bux! from the hobbie shop...Its the Hardtop..had to snag it!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

NP man, just a thought, but you should use kens fuzzy fur instead of that model master crap, in my experience kens lays out better


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ah foreal...yeah i got all these from the hobby shop...thats all the carry  maybe one day!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 10 2008, 07:18 PM~12392694
> *ah foreal...yeah i got all these from the hobby shop...thats all the carry    maybe one day!
> *


hit up phatras (scaledreams) that's where i get mine, just got some more in the mail today


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lemme get a couple flakes...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 10 2008, 12:41 PM~12390572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same uptop I used for my 61 rag. Hopefully I'll finish her before year end. LOL










Good Luck with your build...Looks like it's coming along!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow that looks good man! keep me updated!! thanks for the help!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NO BMF?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yep. just havnt put it on yet. gettin that tomorrow, then throwin the clear on.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what paint company makes that red ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

duplicolor Flash Red i love anything duplicolor. best way to go with any Primer, or paint colors..definatly recomend, from autozone.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

In correct firing order...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

also notice the the throttle return springs!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS NICE.....LIKE THE DETAILS


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

how in the hell do yall guys put those things on? i know a guy that did it with his hemi cuda ( show winner at the past model show), its so fuckin small..id lose it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 11 2008, 07:30 AM~12398229
> *In correct firing order...
> 
> 
> ...




this 61 is fuckin smooth man!

and what did you use for the return spring?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fellas....


REAL MAGICIANS NEVER SHARE THEIR SECRETS......

BUT WTF....WE BUILD MODELS!



the Return spring is soething VERY VERY SIMPLE to do...and is a Highly Detailed Secret....but i guess i can share it with my homies!!


1157 dual element bulbs...









SQUEEZE WITH PLIERS TO BREAK THE GLASS CASE AND PULL OUT CAREFULLY!


















LOOSEN THE CLAMPS









PULL OUT AND STETCH FOR DESIRED LENGTH AND LOOK..










MAKE YOUR LINKAGE










ADD THE RETURN SPRING!









HERES OTHER SETUPS


















AND THAT OUGHT TO ADD SOME POINTS FOR THE JUDGES AT THE NEXT SHOW ON YOUR PROJECT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS SICK....I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS A GOOD IDEA!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

NICE WORK, I'M IMPRESSED WITH HIDE-AWAY HARDTOP!

seriously though, keep it up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie. jus tryin to do my thing...hopefully ill get it finished soon!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN GOOD WORK THER HOMIE.
do you got one of the custom motor for the 58 impala ? idk how to wire it up .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

get the fuck outa hurr..................... i woulda never thought of that shit! thats a bad ass tip.................... thanks bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Dec 11 2008, 03:07 PM~12401747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Fam
yeah man. crazy huh...and u know its those little details that make it too!! i got those bulbs from autozone, i had a couple extra laying around tha house cause i used them for my breaklight/turnsignals.... 1157's.. like 2 bux for 2 bulbs and there is 2 springs per bulb. GET THAT BRAND IN THE PICTURE....those will stretch better....other brands springs tend to Break if not careful pulling on them ..

on the Bulb, One spring is bigger than the other (THEY ARE TINNNYYY)
THIS GUY Put the smaller one INSIDE the large one for more detail...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its not a regular distributor cap.witht the line on it to tell you where the wirers would go .it round ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres another insider tip ill share with ya about working door locks...











Some wire of an appropriate thickness (I used 0.5mm (0.02") wrapping wire)
Metal primer
Thin CA glue
Drawing ink (gives a strong colour with a thin covering)
Pin vice 
Hobby knife

First of all cut a piece of wire to a suitable length. At this stage it is much better to have it longer than you need.

Next, you need to add the "knob" to the top of your mechanism. I did this by dipping a piece of wire in thin CA glue.









After dipping, keep the wire inverted so that gravity pulls the CA glue downwards and it will dry to form a drop at the end of the wire. Repeat the dipping/drying process until you have built up a shape and size you are happy with. Obviously you will need to make two of these unless, of course, your convertible has only one door!










Once you have the shape you are happy with it is time to add the color. For this I used India ink as it adds a nice deep color without adding a thick layer to the part. I suppose though it would also be possible to do this with a black Sharpie pen. In order to give the ink a good surface to adhere to I first wiped it over with alcohol and then dipped it in liquid metal primer.









And then dipped it a couple of times in the ink.










Now to the secret of making it "work".

Using your pin vice, drill a suitably sized hole in the appropriate place in the door panel and thread your painted wire through.

This is why it is good to have a longer piece of wire - once it is tacked in place with some masking tape it is possible to raise and lower it as if it's working.

Kidding apart, I think it would add a very discreet and cute level of authenticity if, for example, the catch on the driver's door is in the "open" position while the catch in the passenger door is "locked".










Finished Product!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 11 2008, 03:22 PM~12401898
> *its not a regular distributor cap.witht the line on it to tell you where the wirers would go .it round ?
> 
> 
> ...




ill see what i can do for ya homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 11 2008, 02:41 PM~12402076
> *ill see what i can do for ya homie
> *


thanks bro . :biggrin: 


that door lock one you can find in the topic on top.but deff a keeper.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Rather than a Distributor you have using the Magneto..
maybe this?? its a flywheel magneto, im not sure..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

simple but amazing...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yep!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

couple updates on the 61 drop..



















































this is what you see thru the IMPALA in the trunk...



































































also got this today!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

putting baremetal foil on now, then clear!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12416806
> *couple updates on the 61 drop..
> 
> 
> ...


 i like it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks KING!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

got foil done, and first layer of clear!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

61's lookin mean .........


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 13 2008, 05:03 AM~12419045
> *61's lookin mean .........
> *



X-2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks drop!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ive sprayed two layers of medium heavy coats of clear to keep the foil on....


what grit sandpaper should i use to glass it out?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u forgot to foil around the top of the car.. like around the interior.. i would do that real quick then clear sommore, then use 2000 grit thats what i just started using and its fantastic. what clear u using?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i did that part last night, just havnt takin pics.. im not what sure what sandpaper i used..probley like 1500....i wet sanded to make it look cloudyish all over...let that dry, then thru more clear on it...still isnt as glossy as id like for it to be...might have to do it again when that dries..

Duplicolor Red, and Duplicolor clear


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

theres ur prollem, duplicolor clear dont rlly work that well. go get some folkart clearcote glaze OR colorplace clear, and use 2000 grit and ur set.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ight bet....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That's one sweet model man..that's wat it is.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha, thanks bro!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn man that 61 is lookn like the real thing .keep it coming i wana see what you do to that 59.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OH :0 so its done now ? do the rear windows work iv some that do . like the door locks.

dude that ride is look sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 14 2008, 01:40 AM~12424483
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats fly


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yep its done!, i dont have my camera, thats off my phone, so ill get some better pics for ya... the windows are permanent. no door locks on this one!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

cool


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie! ill get some better pics of it today hopefully!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a couple touchups to do and i gotta finish my jams..but its all there!.. i had lots of fun with this one..tried new things like, correct firing order, starggard rims, Wet sand, Converted the UPTOP to a 61, also added the Throttle Return springs...overall i give this kit a B+ ....hope you enjoy!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT one time for DTDT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Great build Homie  
When you gonna work on that Monte ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

THANKS BRO

itll actually be my first monte.. :happysad: 

im workin on the 59 right now, maybe next will be the Monte...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 15 2008, 05:04 PM~12437492
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> itll actually be my first monte.. :happysad:
> ...


Looking forward to that :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

we updated Often, Check in! dont be a stranger!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2008, 11:19 PM~12424788
> *thats fly
> *



Bzzzzzzzzz it sho is looks killer


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fellas!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

havnt been on in a while...we been doing TRAIN shit.... hopefully get some pics up soon


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 29 2008, 05:53 PM~12553483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at least paint the damn drums silver, or black or somethin. Will look 10x better, than rusty :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

they are black dog.... painted with high temp paint...i just drive it a lot, guess they loook it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 29 2008, 06:12 PM~12553600
> *they are black dog.... painted with high temp paint...i just drive it a lot, guess they loook it.
> *


hit em with another shot :biggrin: 

better yet, put that car on some supremes!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i think the "gloss black" looks a lil cheezy.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ill pass on tha supremes..

blue 13"s wit blue lipstick.... possibility...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 29 2008, 06:17 PM~12553640
> *ill pass on tha supremes..
> 
> blue 13"s wit blue lipstick.... possibility...
> *


14s on a car with big wheel wells like that


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

24" gold daytons...

would be nice too


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey custom the 61 rag is cold as "ICE" :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks bro!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 14 2008, 09:03 PM~12429409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hell yeah, ive never seen that pic, thanks homie!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 29 2008, 04:17 PM~12553640
> *ill pass on tha supremes..
> 
> blue 13"s wit blue lipstick.... possibility...
> *


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jan 6 2009, 01:51 AM~12619092
> *hell yeah, ive never seen that pic,  thanks homie!!!
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what happened to these dudes?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 3 2009, 02:57 PM~13476716
> *what happened to these dudes?
> *




im still here boss....just me now days...i been doing model railroading a lot. i need to pick up one of the ole kits sitting in the closet and get back to it...seeing a lot of these pictures on here really brings up the motivation.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Apr 20 2009, 07:41 PM~13638882
> *im still here boss....just me now days...i been doing model railroading a lot. i need to pick up one of the ole kits sitting in the closet and get back to it...seeing a lot of these pictures on here really brings up the motivation.
> *


where's the other guys go? or at least their kits :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2009, 11:52 PM~13638990
> *where's the other guys go? or at least their kits  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol you beast. they are still around... but kits im not sure...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Apr 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13639091
> *lol you beast.    they are still around...  but kits im not sure...*


what happen to the kits :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

since i have been model railroading rather than building cars, i love to weather them with Testors and AIM Weathering powders, really gives them a realistic touch...here are a couple i have done..









































































a reference


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

High Definition Videos can be seen at my Youtube Account of A Lot more weathering projects i have done, also rail videos..


http://www.youtube.com/user/RyanSamuelBarry


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty bad ass!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT sup yall. just stoppin by makin sure everbody on top of their game, i see yall. keep it up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

where the hell you and your crew been ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 10:02 PM~15429481
> *where  the  hell you  and  your  crew  been ?
> *



around...models set aside..been doing model railroading. been making some nice money weathering boxcars and locomotives for money on ebay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 21 2009, 11:03 PM~15429495
> *around...models set aside..been doing model railroading. been making some nice money weathering boxcars and locomotives for money on ebay
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !*


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 10:10 PM~15429582
> *PICS  OR  IT  DIDN'T  HAPPEN !
> *



i do more Videos than Pictures now, bc with a train it actually moves... Go check them out...


http://www.youtube.com/user/RyanSamuelBarry


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 21 2009, 11:13 PM~15429617
> *i do more Videos than Pictures now, bc with a train it actually moves...  Go check them out...
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RyanSamuelBarry
> *



NICE COOL VEDIO BUT I THOUGHT YOU WERE A WHITE BOY !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

complete kit cab,allows you to hinge the cab doors, all details added by me, AC, Bell, Horn, Nose, etc..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

see thru fans...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IS THAT THE COTTON BELL PROJECT ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nope. i turned this into a Southern Pacific. its a GP38-2. The cotton belt im working on currently is a GP40m-2.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 22 2009, 12:30 AM~15429793
> *nope. i turned this into a Southern Pacific. its a GP38-2. The cotton belt im working on currently is a GP40m-2.
> *


wusup homie i see you been doing good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2009, 12:52 AM~15442194
> *wusup homie  i see you been doing good
> *



wats good boss...yup..same ole shit. chillin...been thinkin bout pullin out a kit for old times sake

lol,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 27 2009, 01:47 AM~15477812
> *wats good boss...yup..same ole shit. chillin...been thinkin bout pullin out a kit for old times sake
> 
> lol,
> *



hell yea doit homie and man yo railroadin skills are exalent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

havnt had time to work on any 1/24s but ive been putting in work on my 1:1 68 impala....this past weekend i worked on the interior, starting off by completing my White gauges install by using the BLUE LED bulbs for the gauges. I started painting the dash with my future interior color (a lite tan)...also i ripped out the carpet to get ready for the new carpet. in the first dash pics i will show a "before" to after type of listing...hope you enjoy!!! its goin down this summa!!!!

before white gauges..









after white gauges..









after painting dash....

























@ NITE:









Carpet Gutted:
New Carpet Sample:

































painted my door trim
Before:Black









After: blue



















still lots of work to come. this is my 1/24 for right now


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

car looks good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> havnt had time to work on any 1/24s but ive been putting in work on my 1:1 68 impala....this past weekend i worked on the interior, starting off by completing my White gauges install by using the BLUE LED bulbs for the gauges. I started painting the dash with my future interior color (a lite tan)...also i ripped out the carpet to get ready for the new carpet. in the first dash pics i will show a "before" to after type of listing...hope you enjoy!!! its goin down this summa!!!!
> 
> before white gauges..
> 
> ...


IT SEAMS TO ME THAT i HAVE SEEN THE 68 IN AN AVATAR BEFORE, (LIKE RECENTLY) BUT IN THIS THREAD IT SAYS THAT YOU HAVE NOT POSTED ANYTHING SINCE 2010? ( BAD BOY; THATS A NO NO) I LOVE YOUR 68, AND NO I WOULD NOT HAVE TRADED IT FOR THAT 73 IF i WERE YOU? I LOOKED AT YOUR 1/25 VERT 61 AND MY JAW DROPPED.. YOU GET DOWN AND YOU HAVE SOME COOL TIPS.. I LIKE THE PAINTED MOLDING ON YOUR 68, i WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW IT HOLDS UP OVER TIME? YOUR GAUGE'S LOOK COOL TOO,, THE CAR SOUNDS BEEFY,, (FLOW MASTERS MAYBE) OR SOMETHING BETTER? ANYWAY IT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE YOU COME BACK TO THE TABLE WITH SOME CARS...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i still have all my kits and supplies. ill get back to 1/25 soon..have some stuff im thinkin about selling too..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ride is lookin good man... Im diggin those rims....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

love that dash bro !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> i still have all my kits and supplies. ill get back to 1/25 soon..have some stuff im thinkin about selling too..


 Did the Hawk hear that?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Did the Hawk hear that?


who?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn this is killer!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Looks good brotha...welcome back


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sweet build man!! Looking good from here feeling the trunk too


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

first kit ive bought in a few years... looking to get back into swing....

1968 SS 427 FASTBACK


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I didnt know u build donks your shit is cold:thumbsup:i:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Plus i posted some more suff im workin on go see


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love that 68.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


>


Dope build homie say if u dont mind me askin wat dose DTDT stand for just curiouse


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dope build homie say if u dont mind me askin wat dose DTDT stand for just curiouse


"doin the damn thing"

i dont think i ever posted pitures of the vert 61 finished. its just collecting dust on the shelve these days..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr.king of donks said:


> I didnt know u build donks your shit is cold:thumbsup:i:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Plus i posted some more suff im workin on go see


thanks man, my 1:1 68 impala chevy keeps me occupied, im trying to come back to the kits though!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


>





customcoupe68 said:


>


thought I posted in here yesterday I was check'n out the 61 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> thanks man, my 1:1 68 impala chevy keeps me occupied, im trying to come back to the kits though!


I bet alot of people asked you if you wanted to your 68,some ask could they have hell I just wanna know can I roll that Bitch and you ride shot gun lol your Caprice is sweet as a Bitch homie :worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks pimp, its an impala custom though.. uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


>


Plain sick!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks bro. giving me a little motivation to get back in the groove


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoa... the choppers are gone.. welcome back stranga


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Whoa... the choppers are gone.. welcome back stranga


haha yep, went a head and upgraded to the 4s. thanks pimpin


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hard top retractable 64 impala


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> hard top retractable 64 impala


Cool build dose dat actually retract all d way in bro or dose it just go up an down?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh yeah she tucks away perfectly. This model is unfinished though. no suspension and the body is still loose from the frame. its made it through 4 moves and the worst damage is the top windshield pillar is broken. maybe one day i will finish it. i dont even know how i got this to work LOL...a buddy in my club bought the Ford Skyliner Retractable top kit, so i just used it as a refrence / template and was able to get it to work perfect.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a few old un finished builds i found packed away


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

my last workstation (a few years ago)


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

58,59,60,61,67,68 impalas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Wassup homie....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Wassup homie....


:h5: what up man! you still building? im trying to jump on again


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> View attachment 635351
> 
> View attachment 635352


nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice builds that retractable hardtop 64 is kool


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks. i wished the other 17 pages would still have pictures. i had to create a new photobucket so i lost all the clubs old builds


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

look'n good CC :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> look'n good CC :thumbsup::thumbsup:


preciate it b :h5:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

probably a long shot. but does anyone have a CHROME PLATED 67 Chevy Frame?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

selling this old 74 impala plate. PM with offer if interested


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

gettin ready for a monster build....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

no model work today but got my steel wheels cleaned up and painted for my 68 impala


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats happen'n CC 68 whatcha bout to do fam :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

should've back paged I see you fam kill'n it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Whats happen'n CC 68 whatcha bout to do fam :dunno:


model wise bout to start on a 68 impala. super detailed


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: whats happen'n CC


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is a 73 promo i had for a few months before selling it. wish i would have kept it!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> this is a 73 promo i had for a few months before selling it. wish i would have kept it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 647100
> ...


would've been nice if you had sold it to me yep :yessad:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol i let it go for cheap too. prolly like $80 if i remember right


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

decided to take the 4's off for a little while. i cleaned up my steel wheels with some new paint and white walls for that "og" look


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What no more Custom Coupe 68:dunno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im still here bro just busy with work


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

1968 SS 427 Impala Resin Kit 
Lot includes the 67 impala for the Donor Kit.

listed on ebay.
first come first serve
Buy It Now 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13096243848...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_43wt_1398


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

there are many model builders out there that are very talented show your colors and gifts in model building... just speaking my mind ...the shadow................


----------

